# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi & Amendement 138 - une pilule rouge

## Grand_Maître_B

Le mécanisme de nos institutions démocratiques peut apparaître barbant en surface, il est fascinant en profondeur, oui, un peu comme X3: terran conflict. Quand je contemple la naissance d'une loi, je clique parfois par réflexe sur ma souris, tellement je me croirais devant un  Advance Wars ou un Guild Wars. J'aimerais vous faire ressentir l'émotion profonde qui m'étreint en suivant les tractations plus ou moins secrètes, les coups de bluff ou de force qui président, et je pèse ce mot, à notre destinée, mais je sais que pour vous, ça peut paraître aussi barbant que de regarder Spock jouer aux échecs.

 Je vais donc tenter de tout mettre à plat et de vous faire un point de notre situation actuelle quant à l'évolution du projet de loi favorisant la diffusion et la protection de la création sur internet, que nous continuerons d'appeler projet de loi HADOPI parce que bon, on n'est pas idiots, ce n'est pas en nous disant que Godzilla se nommera dorénavant Yoshi qu'il ne nous mangera pas.

 Reprenons l'analogie avec un advance wars: la map ? Rien moins qu'internet, mettons que ce soit une île. La mission ? Protéger le système actuel de rétribution du droit d'auteur, qui sera un fort. Le danger ? Le fort se fait attaquer par des millions de pirates. Les pnj ? Les internautes, disons que ce sont les autres bateaux qui tournent autour de l'ile. Les factions en présence ? Il y en a 2:

 - Le Parlement et le Sénat français, qui sont prêts à tous pour protéger le fort, quitte à couler un maximum de bateaux innocents et à violer tous les sacro-saints principes juridiques. Ils ont pour stratégie de défense le projet de loi HADOPI. Comme dans Heroes of Might & Magic, cette faction compte des personnages particulièrement forts qui peuvent influencer la partie: Nicolas S., Albanel & Chatel.

 - Le Parlement, la Commission et le Conseil, institutions européennes que vous connaissez maintenant, sinon, reprenez une pilule rouge. Cette faction n'a pas la même approche que l'autre, notamment en ce qu'elle cherche principalement à protéger les bateaux innocents. Sa stratégie de défense comprend l'amendement 138 du paquet télécom et ses héros sont Bono (qui est le parlementaire à l'origine de l'amendement 138) et José Manuel Barroso, Président de la commission.

 La partie est en cours, on va la résumer.

 Reprenons les stratégies: chacune des factions est en train d'élaborer sa défense. Comme dans tous les RTS, c'est une phase de jeu où il convient d'envahir un territoire, d'en exploiter les ressources et de bâtir ses petites tourelles et ses tanks. Si la faction française parvient à ses fins, elle aura mis sur pied le système HADOPI, qu'on ne présente plus. Actuellement, ce n'est pas encore terminé, mais quand même, il est bien avancé. Reprenons les principales étapes stratégiques:

 23 novembre 2007 : Le début de  la partie est toujours laborieux, vous vous rappelez quand vous lanciez les premiers péons au bois dans Age of empire ? Eh bien là, c'est pareil, il faut amasser de la substance, et donc la faction française réunit tout ça dans le cadre du rapport Olivennes, alors dirigeant de la FNAC. On y trouve en substance tout le matériau utile à l'élaboration d'HADOPI: Riposte graduée allant jusqu'à la suspension de l'abonnement Internet, piloté par une « autorité de régulation neutre et indépendante ». filtrage par les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet des œuvres piratées, retrait des DRM etc...

 12 juin 2008 : le Conseil d'Etat donne un avis favorable, mais après avoir suggéré une douzaine de modifications, notamment sur les points les plus sensibles. Ainsi, le Conseil d'État recommande de retirer à l'HADOPI ses pouvoirs de sanctions et de les remettre entre les mains d'un juge, de réduire la sanction de 12 mois de coupure à Internet à 3 mois, ou encore que la riposte graduée ne soit pas facultative, mais obligatoire.

 21 octobre 2008 : Christine Albanel est entendue par la commission des affaires culturelles du Sénat et elle déclare que 10 000 messages d'avertissement par jour seront envoyés aux internautes pris en flagrant délit de piratage. Le budget de l'HADOPIpour 2009 s'élève à 6,7 millions d'euros.

 24 octobre 2008 : le gouvernement décide d'appliquer l'option fast travel à la partie. Je veux dire, le gouvernement décide d'appliquer la procédure d'urgence pour ce projet. Le texte ne passera donc qu'une seule fois devant les sénateurs puis les députés.


 29 et 30 octobre 2008 : Le sénat vote le projet de loi, non sans l'avoir amendé.

 La version issue du Sénat est, après lecture de son texte, assez profondément modifiée :

Le Sénat a modifié le futur article L. 331-20 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle précisant que HADOPI doit procéder _"à l'examen des faits"_ et constater_ "la matérialité des manquements à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3"_. C'est un coup dur pour le projet de loi, car il était initialement prévu que suffirait de constater la présence d'une adresse ip sur un réseau P2P proposant une oeuvre protégée pour que la riposte graduée démarre. S'il faut que HADOPI vérifie pour chaque adresse ip que l'oeuvre est vraiment téléchargée par l'adresse en question, cela va ralentir considérablement la sanction. A ce propos, et contrairement à ma news précédente plutôt pessimiste, je note que, dans les débats sénatoriaux, il est fait état  de ce que _"il est « simple » de faire accuser un internaute innocent en fournissant son adresse IP, celle de son routeur wi-fi, voire celle de son imprimante, en dépit des systèmes de surveillance."._ Cela fait écho à la déclaration du site piratebay qui indiquait distribuer des adresses ip d'internautes innocents dans la liste des ip attachés au téléchargement d'un fichier, ce qui veut dire que nos sénateurs sont quand même conscients de certaines réalités.


  Le Sénat a restructuré la riposte graduée. Initialement, les différentes étapes prévues (email, lettre simple, lettre recommandée) avant la mise en place de sanctions étaient optionnelles, c'est à dire que l'HADOPI aurait pu sauter certaines de ces étapes, voire filer directement vers la sanction.La rédaction du sénat du projet des articles L. 331-24 et 331-25 lève toute ambiguïté. L'HADOPI doit d'abord envoyer un email rappelant, en substance, que pirater c'est illégal et dangereux pour l'industrie culturelle. En cas de renouvellement de l'infraction dans un délai de 6 mois on passe à la lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception. Cela risquant de faire flamber le budget, l'article prévoit très précisément une _"lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date d'envoi de cette recommandation et celle de sa réception par l'abonné."_. Et, si passée une année à compter de cette lettre recommandée une nouvelle infraction est commise, l'HADOPI peut passer aux sanctions.


  Le Sénat a modifié également le projet de l'article L.331-24 afin que soit précisé que l'email ou la lettre envoyée par HADOPI _"ne divulgue pas les contenus des éléments téléchargés ou mis à disposition"._ Ceci afin de préserver la vie privée des internautes, y compris donc vis-à-vis de leur famille ou amis (bref, de celui qui est titulaire de la ligne utilisée pour pirater) qui téléchargent des films de [k]. 


  Le Sénat demande que la lettre soit motivée. Cet amendement ajouté par le sénat s'explique dans les débats comme suit:_ "Le projet de loi prévoit que les recommandations adressées par la commission de protection des droits doivent rappeler à l'abonné son obligation de respecter les droits d'auteur et droits voisins et doivent l'avertir des sanctions qu'il encourt en cas de renouvellement. Or sachant, d'une part, que ces recommandations ne sont pas contestables, qu'elles sont le préalable à une sanction éventuelle qui va jusqu'à la suppression de l'abonnement, sachant, d'autre part, qu'il peut arriver, et très certainement dans de nombreux cas, que l'abonné ne soit pas l'auteur des manquements aux obligations de l'article L. 336-3, il semble souhaitable que l'abonné sache ce qui lui est reproché et quel est l'objet de cette mise en garde. L'abonné doit être en mesure de se défendre et de pouvoir contester la sanction ultérieure. En conséquence, il est impératif que l'abonné puisse connaître les faits qui lui sont reprochés.C'est pourquoi, cet amendement prévoit que la recommandation soit motivée et qu'elle mentionne au moins une oeuvre ou un objet protégé par un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin auquel il a été porté atteinte."_ Notons que certains sénateurs ont refusé que l'objet ou l'oeuvre protégée soit mentionnée pour des raisons de vie privée. Ils ont ainsi indiqué _"il importe que les recommandations envoyées au détenteur de l'adresse IP précisent le jour et l'heure de l'infraction constatée mais aller plus loin porterait atteinte à la vie privée"._ En l'état, si le texte se contente d'exiger que les recommandations soient motivées, sans plus de précisions, on peut déduire des débats sénatoriaux que par "recommandations", on entend précision du jour et de l'heure de l'infraction constatée_._


   Le Sénat réaffirme le caractère contradictoire de la procédure ainsi que la possibilité de contester les sanctions. Le projet de loi prévoit en effet que HADOPI peut prononcer des sanctions "après une procédure contradictoire", et que HADOPI_ "notifie à l'abonné la sanction prise à son encontre et l'informe des voies et délais de recours"._ Un décret futur nous éclairera sur le tribunal à saisir (on sait juste pour l'instant que c'est un tribunal judiciaire qui devra examiner les recours) et dans quel délai, mais le principe est bien là, ce qui est important.


  Au niveau des sanctions, le Sénat prévoit la suspension de « _l’accès au service_ » des internautes pour un mois minimum (au lieu de 3 mois, comme prévu initialement) et jusqu'à un an, en contraignant l'internaute à continuer de payer son abonnement avec « _impossibilité, pour l’abonné, de souscrire pendant la même période un autre contrat portant sur l’accès à un service de communication au public en ligne auprès de tout opérateur_ ».


  Le Sénat préconise, « _en fonction de l’état de l’art_ », plutôt que de couper internet, d'en limiter les services, à condition « _que soit garantie la protection des œuvres et objets auxquels est attaché un droit d’auteur ou un droit voisin_ ».


   Le texte du Sénat préconise également de donner « _une injonction de prendre des mesures de nature à prévenir_ » les atteintes, sous astreinte le cas échéant (c'est-à-dire obligation d'installer par exemple un système anti piratage à compter de tel jour, sous peine d'avoir à verser 100 € par jour de retard).  Cette mesure est réservée aux sociétés pour lesquelles il n'est pas possible de suspendre l'accès à internet.

 L’HADOPI devra aussi encourager le développement de l’offre commerciale légale sur Internet. Le Sénat prévoit notamment l’octroi par l’HADOPI d’un label aux offres commerciales destiné à permettre aux usagers d’identifier clairement le caractère légal de ces offres.


  L'HADOPI prévoit une information dans les écoles. Le projet de loi modifié par Sénat complètera en effet l'article L. 312-9 du code de l'éducation qui prévoit un brevet informatique et internet, qui dispensera une information _"sur les risques liés aux usages des services de communication au public en ligne, sur les dangers du téléchargement et de la mise à disposition illicites d'œuvres culturelles pour la création artistique, ainsi que sur les sanctions encourues en cas de manquement"_. Attendons-nous donc à voir défiler des Pandas du téléchargement illégal dans les écoles.


  Le Sénat a aussi profondément modifié la structure de la haute autorité (l'HADOPI donc) en ce qui concerne son rôle consultatif, informatif et aussi quant à la qualité des membres qui la composent. Notamment, on note qu'il s'agit maintenant d'agents assermentés astreints au secret professionnel. 


  Le Sénat a également prévu une sorte de "label de qualité" pour les offres légales (L. 331-36 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle)


  Le répertoire des contrevenants est maintenu, tout comme la possibilité de faire une transaction avec la Haute Autorité. 


 Je n'ai fait que retracer les grandes lignes des amendements votés par le Sénat, et vous voyez donc, mea culpa, que ce dernier, en dépit de son vote massif en faveur du projet de loi, a cependant ajouté des garanties qui n'existaient pas initialement.

 La défense HADOPI n'est donc pas terminée puisqu'il revient à l'Assemblée nationale de voter à son tour, ce qui se fera probablement fin de l'année ou début de l'année prochaine. Puis, le Conseil constitutionnel sera vraisemblablement saisi.

 Mais la partie comporte une autre faction, l'Européenne. Cette dernière n'est pas inactive et nous verrons, dans une prochaine news, quel est son système de défense (le paquet télécom et l'amendement 138), comment ce système interfère avec celui du joueur français, et surtout, comment les héros de chaque camp ont essayé d'agir sur l'autre.

 Pressez donc F6, faites une sauvegarde, et nous reprendrons prochainement.

_Stay tuned true believers_












Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nonok

L'allusion à Advance Wars est parfaite. Enfin un juriste qui parle mon langage.  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  Faudrait que t'enseigne le droit, grand maitre b. 

Sinon, c'est malheureux que malgré les diverses interventions, des eurodéputés et de la CNIL, personne n'ait pensée à supprimer l'espece d'autorité administrative indépendante hadopi...

----------


## JCLB

désolé mais là même avec une pilule rouge ça ne passera pas  ::(: 
la nabocratie cay le mal

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Attendons-nous donc à voir défiler des Pandas du téléchargement illégal dans les écoles.


J'espere que Grand maitre B ne sera pas le seul en France a utilisé la défense Chubaka , sinon , on est un peu dan la merde : /

----------


## Cake

Jolie "vulgarisation" de la situation de la loi HADOPI. Comme quoi, la Loi, c'est pas si chiant que cela.

Merci en tout cas pour toutes ces précisions, c'est vraiment très intéressant, et accessible, ce qui ne gâche rien au plaisir, bien au contraire. J'attends la suite avec grand intérêt.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

De loin l'article le plus intéressant que j'ai lu aujourd'hui à ce sujet. Une fois de plus, merci.

----------


## tenshu

Même comme ça la pilule est dure à avaler.
Qui est en charge de la collecte des IP "fautives" ?
Putin la propagande dans les école est à vomir.

" I worry about my child and the Internet all the time, even though she's too young to have logged on yet. Here's what I worry about. I worry that 10 or 15 years from now, she will come to me and say 
'*Daddy, where were you when they took freedom [...] away from the Internet*?' "
    --Mike Godwin, Electronic Frontier Foundation

----------


## Yka04

Merci, Grand maître B, pour ce résumé. 
Ce projet de loi a directement un impact sur mon travail et tu me donnes l'occasion de lire CPC au bureau sans culpabiliser. Héhé.

----------


## ElGato

Pourquoi s'échiner à vouloir expliquer la loi si compliquée alors qu'un site très bien fait nous explique tout ce qu'on veut et répond à toutes nos questions de manière précise et honnête ?

----------


## Foxone

Un jour, nos gosses ne seront meme plus ce que liberté veut dire, et les lois dans le genre HADOPI passeront comme suppositoire (pas à l'envers !) dans un fion !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Pourquoi s'échiner à vouloir expliquer la loi si compliquée alors qu'un site très bien fait nous explique tout ce qu'on veut et répond à toutes nos questions de manière précise et honnête ?


J'avoue avoir ri. Pardon.  ::): 

Sinon, moi aussi je peux citer un site honnête, créé justement en réplique de l'autre !

----------


## Ludox

Bonjour les gens! Ceci est mon premier message sur CPC, alors j'en profite pour saluer tout le monde... "Salut!" ... Ca y est!
Je suis les news de Grand Maitre B avec  interet depuis quelques semaines deja, mais cette fois il me semble voir une incoherence, ou du moins je n'arive pas a comprendre un detail. Dans les amendements proposes par le senat, les deux point suivants me semblent incompatibles :




> l'email ou la lettre envoyée par HADOPI _"ne divulgue pas les contenus des éléments téléchargés*ou mis à disposition"._





> _En conséquence, il est*impératif que l'abonné puisse connaître les faits qui*lui sont reprochés.C'est pourquoi, cet amendement prévoit que la recommandation soit motivée et qu'elle mentionne au moins une oeuvre ou un objet protégé par un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin auquel il a été porté atteinte."_


Est ce que je suis passe a cote de quelque chose?

----------


## AlaRach

> J'avoue avoir ri. Pardon. 
> 
> Sinon, moi aussi je peux citer un site honnête, créé justement en réplique de l'autre !


J'adore ce mec  :;): 

C'est marrant ça... ::huh:: 
Pourquoi spontanément j'ai tendance a faire plus confiance au site de dédé ça-va-couper.fr plutot que "j'aime les artistes" avec la tronche en photo d'albanel ou de toubon ?

je dois être une saloperie de rebel antisocial... ou alors je ne suis pas assez tendance et bling-bling pour ce gouvernement.

----------


## Jeremy

> Un jour, nos gosses ne seront meme plus ce que liberté veut dire, et les lois dans le genre HADOPI passeront comme suppositoire (pas à l'envers !) dans un fion !


En deux mots : carte d'identité.

----------


## Graveen

Et la CNIL vient d'envoyer un crochet au foie à HADOPI. Franchement j'ai adoré punch out, et qd tu as collecté quelques étoiles tu peux déclencher un uppercut en appuyant sur start.

Tiens Christine, dans ta face.

Un commentaire à froid, mon cher Grand_Maître_B. ?

----------


## toto952

> Pourquoi s'échiner à vouloir expliquer la loi si compliquée alors qu'un site très bien fait nous explique tout ce qu'on veut et répond à toutes nos questions de manière précise et honnête ?


Comble du ridicule, ce site, édité par le Ministère de la Culture avec nos impôts, n'autorise pas l'établissement de lien vers celui-ci (sisi, c'est écrit dans ses conditions générales d'utilisation - vous comprenez, des fois que l'adresse soit écrite sur une poupée vaudou..)
Donc Monsieur ElGato, à moins que vous n'ayez une autorisation écrite du Ministère, nous allons être contraints d'envoyer Dédé vous couper le minitel. Nos méthodes infaillibles ont détecté que votre IP était le 192.168.0.352.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bonjour les gens! Ceci est mon premier message sur CPC, alors j'en profite pour saluer tout le monde... "Salut!" ... Ca y est!
> Je suis les news de Grand Maitre B avec  interet depuis quelques semaines deja, mais cette fois il me semble voir une incoherence, ou du moins je n'arive pas a comprendre un detail. Dans les amendements proposes par le senat, les deux point suivants me semblent incompatibles :
> 
> 
> 
> Est ce que je suis passe a cote de quelque chose?


Tout d'abord, permets-moi de te souhaiter la bienvenue  :;):  

Et sinon, non, non, ton étonnement est légitime. Les Sénateurs tentent de concilier ces 2 exigences: anonymat pour vie privée d'une part et cependant, il faut bien indiquer ce qui est téléchargé si on veut que la personne accusée puisse se défendre, ne serait-ce qu'en vérifiant si le fichier téléchargé est bien protégé par des droits d'auteurs par exemple ! 

Ainsi, l'actuelle rédaction du projet de l'article L. 331-24 dispose à la fois que: 

_"la lettre ne divulgue pas les contenus des éléments téléchargés ou mis à disposition.>>"_

Et 


_" Ces recommandations sont motivées."_

Alors, l'article n'explique pas quelles seront les motivations des recommandations envoyées par lettre. On est dans le flou, et c'est pour cela que j'ai cherché les débats sénatoriaux, qui nous expliquent qu'effectivement, ça serait bien si au moins une oeuvre téléchargée illicitement était citée dans la lettre. Mais plusieurs sénateurs s'y sont opposés pour des raisons de vie privée. Le consensus, au cours des débats, a été le suivant: 

_"il importe que les recommandations envoyées au détenteur de l'adresse IP précisent le jour et l'heure de l'infraction constatée mais aller plus loin porterait atteinte à la vie privée"_

En l'état donc, on ne peut pas dire que le projet de loi soit contradictoire, puisque car le texte ne dit pas quelles motivations devront être énoncées dans la lettre de l'HADOPI; à en lire les derniers débats, il s'agirait de mentionner le jour et l'heure de l'infraction.  Je reconnais que ma news n'était peut être pas assez claire sur ce point, je l'édite  :;): 




> Et la CNIL vient d'envoyer un crochet au foie à HADOPI. Franchement j'ai adoré punch out, et qd tu as collecté quelques étoiles tu peux déclencher un uppercut en appuyant sur start.
> 
> Tiens Christine, dans ta face.
> 
> Un commentaire à froid, mon cher Grand_Maître_B. ?


oui, j'en pense que du bien  :;): 

EDIT: je note que la CNIL considère que les articles 331-25 et 331-26 _"instituent non une obligation mais une possibilité pour l'HADOPI d'adresser des messages d'avertissement puis de proposer une transaction avant d'aboutir à une sanction."_

Ce n'est pas mon avis, dans la mesure où 331-25 dispose que _"Lorsqu'il est constaté que l'abonné a méconnu l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3 dans l'année suivant la réception d'une recommandation adressée par la commission de protection des droits et assortie d'une lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date d'envoi de cette recommandation et celle de sa réception par l'abonné"_.

Lors donc, il a bien fallu que l'HADOPI envoie d'abord une LRAR avant de se lancer dans une sanction. Et, comme l'article 331-24 dispose que :

_"Lorsqu'elle est saisie de faits constituant un manquement à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336‑3, la commission de protection des droits peut envoyer à l'abonné, sous son timbre et pour son compte, par la voie électronique et par l'intermédiaire de la personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne ayant conclu un contrat avec l'abonné, une recommandation lui rappelant les prescriptions de l'article L. 336‑3, lui enjoignant de respecter cette obligation et l'avertissant des sanctions encourues en cas de renouvellement du manquement. La recommandation doit également contenir des informations portant sur les dangers du téléchargement et de la mise à disposition illicites pour la création artistique.

En cas de renouvellement, dans un délai de six mois à compter de l'envoi de la recommandation visée au premier alinéa, de faits susceptibles de constituer un manquement à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3, la commission peut adresser une nouvelle recommandation par la voie électronique, dans les conditions prévues au premier alinéa. Elle peut assortir cette recommandation d'une lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date d'envoi de cette recommandation et celle de sa réception par l'abonné."_

Cela signifie donc que HADOPI doit d'abord envoyer un mail, puis une LRAR dans les 6 mois du mail (une *nouvelle* recommandation dit le texte), puis, si encore violation dans le délai d'un an, on passe à la transaction ou à la sanction. 

Bon, après, ce n'est qu'un texte non définitif et tout se plaide, comme on dit souvent  :;):

----------


## Paoh

Passionnant !

Du coup, j'avance mon transport de troupes avec deux questions :




> Le Sénat a aussi profondément modifié la structure de la haute autorité (l'HADOPI donc) en ce qui concerne son rôle consultatif, informatif et aussi quant à la qualité des membres qui la composent. Notamment, on note qu'il s'agit maintenant d'agents assermentés astreints au secret professionnel.


Cela veut-il dire que les membres de la HA seront des membres du barreau et des juges ou bien des fonctionnaires qui ont promis-jure-si-je-mens-je-vais-en-enfer ?




> La défense HADOPI n'est donc pas terminée puisqu'il revient à l'Assemblée nationale de voter à son tour, ce qui se fera probablement fin de l'année ou début de l'année prochaine. Puis, le Conseil constitutionnel sera vraisemblablement saisi.


Durant ces votes, le projet de loi peut-il encore etre amende ? Si oui, peuvent-ils revenir sur un pan d'une decision ? ex : "oui mais non finalement je vais les remettre facultatives les etapes intermediaires"

Merci GMB. Si je joues un jour a city of heroes, je mets la robe et les epitoges +2 contre les malandrins !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, finalement, ça aurais pu être pire pour une séance aussi rapide...
Vivement que l'Europe se bouge un peu sur le sujet pour rigoler un bon coup !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Passionnant !
> 
> Du coup, j'avance mon transport de troupes avec deux questions :
> 
> 
> 
> Cela veut-il dire que les membres de la HA seront des membres du barreau et des juges ou bien des fonctionnaires qui ont promis-jure-si-je-mens-je-vais-en-enfer ?


On ne sait pas encore, puisque tout cela devra être précisé par un Décret pris en Conseil d'Etat. On sait simplement qu'ils seront assermentés, donc je dirais plutôt des agents qui ont promis-juré-si-je-mens-je-vais-en-enfer.




> Durant ces votes, le projet de loi peut-il encore etre amende ? Si oui, peuvent-ils revenir sur un pan d'une decision ? ex : "oui mais non finalement je vais les remettre facultatives les etapes intermediaires"
> 
> Merci GMB. Si je joues un jour a city of heroes, je mets la robe et les epitoges +2 contre les malandrins !


Oui, le texte n'est pas définitif, il peut être encore amendé!! le suspens reste entier !

----------


## Ludox

Merci Grand_Maitre_B d'avoir eclaire ma lanterne!
Vivement la suite de cette pillule rouge, j'en fretille d'impatience! Et merci de nous faire decouvrir le monde saugrenu de la legislation!

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Merci beaucoup, toujours un plaisir de te lire, Grand Maître B. T'as un réel talent d'écriture, sincèrement.  :^_^:

----------


## Lissyx

> Pourquoi s'échiner à vouloir expliquer la loi si compliquée alors qu'un site très bien fait nous explique tout ce qu'on veut et répond à toutes nos questions de manière précise et honnête ?


ça me rapelle l'opération de comm' de RDDV (spammeur de son état celui-ci, à peine tu lui écris t'es inscrit d'office à sa newsletter).

Un site qui avait coûté bien cher pour ce que c'était (limite les mecs s'étaient bornés à coller un WordPress sur un mutualisé OVH avec un thème fait à l'arrache). Un rein pour tout ça. Et au final, le domaine est plus utilisé : http://www.sedoparking.com/lestelechargements.com  ::):

----------


## Skouatteur

Merci pour cette pilule rouge (et toutes les précédentes), vivement la suite.
(À quand le rush Zerg des internautes?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Paltorn

Merci à toi Grand_Maître_B pour ce déchiffrage de notre future politique numérique. C'était presque aussi passionnant que le Phoenix Wright qui sévit sur ma DS !  :;): 

Moi il y a tout de même quelque chose qui me gêne dans cette volonté de vouloir légiférer "dans son coin" de la part de notre cher gouvernement : déjà il y a tout de même un sacré paradoxe à vouloir faire une Europe unie et forte, mais surtout y occuper une place de choix, et passer son temps à faire ses propres lois, contraires qui plus est, à ce que j'en ai compris pour le cas qui nous concerne, à l'idéologie européenne.

Ensuite, je ne sais pas si cela est du à l'ignorance technique et historique (d'Internet) de nos chers législateurs, mais voilà encore un projet de loi voué à l'échec (enfin pendant qu'on parle de ça on ne parle pas de sujets vraiment importants, n'est-ce pas). Non pas qu'il ne sera pas voté par le parlement, mais il va vite montrer ses limites : soit ,s'il est réellement efficace, parce que le nombre d'internautes téléchargeant illégalement sur Internet est tel que le système, victime de son succès, ne pourra pas suivre, faute de moyens logistiques et juridiques suffisants, soit, et c'est à mon avis le plus probable, parce que faute de solution technique (physique, comprendre au niveau du réseau) fiable pour prévenir ce "piratage", les internautes, comme ils ont appris à se servir des Newsgroups, puis de napster, puis d'emule, puis de torrent, etc, etc, apprendront à télécharger anonymement (ou d'autres, plus malins, mettront des programmes "grand public" à disposition), et seuls quelques malheureux bouc-émissaires feront les frais de cette vaste blague, permettant à nos chers énarques de grappiller quelques points dans les sondages.

----------


## flbl

L'avis confidentiel de la CNIL sur le projet de loi publié aujourd'hui dans la tribune.




> J'avoue avoir ri. Pardon. 
> 
> Sinon, moi aussi je peux citer un site honnête, créé justement en réplique de l'autre !


Désolé cher maître, mais la réponse à http://jaimelesartistes.fr/ c'est http://www.jaimelesartistes.info/ (on retrouve même canard pc et le dossier hadopi dedans).

Il faut croire qu'après leur expérience publicis à 180 000€ pour la propagande pro DADVSI avec le site lestelechargements.com (qui avait vu pousser aussitôt des sites anti DADVSI lestelechargements.fr lestelechargements.org lestelechargements.net) cette fois ils 
ont fait appel à l'agence JMS l'Inconscient Collectif, qui est vends un service de _campagnes reproduisant intuitivement les processus mentaux qui entraînent l’adhésion de communautés à une marque, un produit ou un service, pour les ancrer dans l’inconscient collectif._, eux ont pensé à acheter les .fr .org et .net, mais ils ne devaient pas savoir que maintenant il y a aussi les .info et .eu...




> "_The Net is an immense opportunity for an experiment in freedom of speech and democracy. The largest scale experiment this world has ever seen. It's up to you and it's up to me and it's up to all of us to explore that opportunity, and it's up to all of us not to lose it. I'm a parent myself, as you know. And I worry about my child and the Internet all the time, even though she's too young to have logged on yet. Here's what I worry about._ I worry that 10 or 15 or 20 years from now she will come to me and say, "Daddy, where were you when they took freedom of the press away from the Internet?" _And I want to be able to say I was there -- and I helped stop that from happening._"
>     --Mike Godwin, Electronic Frontier Foundation _"New Media Technology: True Innovations or Electric Fork?" 13/02/1996._


On a tous déjà lu cette citation comme par exemple sur la page d'accueil du projet freenet, mais on a rarement l'occasion de la voir dans intégralité, datée et avec son contexte, je me suis donc permis de faire ces petits rajouts histoire que tout le monde puisse se rendre compte que la fourchette des "10 à 15 ans plus tard" c'est pile poil en ce moment. 
Les netizens et les anciens se rappeleront sûrement de ce discours et du contexte de l'époque, mais pour ceux qui n'ont jamais connu Internet avant qu'il soit transformé en outil de surveillance / machine commerciale (avant 1995-96), voici le discours au complet:




> Speech by Mike Godwin, Online Counsel for the Electronic Frontier Foundation "Fear of Freedom: The Backlash Against Free Speech on the 'Net"
> 
> This is the luncheon speech given by Mike Godwin at a technology conference, "New Media Technology: True Innovations or Electric Fork?," jointly sponsored by the Freedom Forum Pacific Coast Center and The Freedom Forum Media Studies Center. The conference was held in the Pacific Coast Center, Jack London Square, Oakland, California, Feb. 13, 1996. The luncheon was held next door at Scott's Seafood Restaurant. Mr. Godwin was introduced by Adam Clayton Powell III, director of technology studies and programs at the Media Studies Center. Mr. Powell concluded his introduction by mentioning Mr. Godwin's unusual e-mail address.
> 
> MIKE GODWIN
> 
> I'm often asked why I chose the username "mnemonic." I use it on almost every system on which I have an account. I chose it long ago because of a William Gibson short story, "Johnny Mnemonic,"  a science-fiction short story from 1981.I've used it for many years and I didn't anticipate when I picked it more than a decade ago that suddenly cyberspace would be making national headlines.
> 
> William Gibson is the science fiction novelist who invented the term "cyberspace" more than a decade ago. He probably never anticipated quite the set of controversies that we're facing today. Most of them don't involve high tech computer hackers or huge multinational corporations with monster databases in cyberspace. Instead they involve something that's very fundamental and personal to Americans. They involve freedom of speech and privacy.
> ...

----------


## Dar

Vraiment excellent la façon dont  tu nous retranscris tout ça. Merci de nous mettre ce sujet qui nous intéresse tous à notre porté

----------


## Madval

Si ils déployaient autant de moyen pour lutter contre la pédophilie sur internet...

----------


## Linque

Je crois que je suis fan de Grand Maitre B. Oui je n'ai pas honte de le dire. T'as songé à devenir maitre de conférence ? Ah, les cours de droit en amphi avec un grand maitre b ça serait pas mal je pense... :rêve:

----------


## flbl

> Si ils déployaient autant de moyen pour lutter contre la pédophilie sur internet...


 ::w00t::  ::huh::  :<_<:

----------


## Jeremy

> Si ils déployaient autant de moyen pour lutter contre la pédophilie sur internet...


Non, sans déconner ? De plus gros moyens ont déjà été foutus en place pour "lutter contre la pédopornographie".
Mais ce genre de gros truc passe moins bien par l'anus lorsqu'on oublie de lubrifier avec les produits "lutte contre la pédophilie" ou "lutte contre le terrorisme". "Lutte contre le piratage" ça ne vaut décidemment rien.

----------


## fenrhir

Doh, merci Maître à la Grande B !
hu, non je m'est trompé là
Merci Grand_Maître_B

Par contre :


> Au niveau des sanctions, le Sénat prévoit la suspension de « _l’accès au service_ » des internautes pour un mois minimum (au lieu de 3 mois, comme prévu initialement) et jusqu'à un an, en contraignant l'internaute à continuer de payer son abonnement avec « _impossibilité, pour l’abonné, de souscrire pendant la même période un autre contrat portant sur l’accès à un service de communication au public en ligne auprès de tout opérateur_ ».


Accès au service : à l'Internet ? Quid des offres TV/Téléphone passant par l'ADSL ?
Genre priver la familia de l'écran saint et du téléphone sacré, c'est un peu privé le bébé de ses jouets parce qu'il a des caries, en plus de lui prendre sa fufette, non ?

fenrhir

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Doh, merci Maître à la Grande B !
> hu, non je m'est trompé là
> Merci Grand_Maître_B
> 
> Par contre :Accès au service : à l'Internet ? Quid des offres TV/Téléphone passant par l'ADSL ?
> Genre priver la familia de l'écran saint et du téléphone sacré, c'est un peu privé le bébé de ses jouets parce qu'il a des caries, en plus de lui prendre sa fufette, non ?
> 
> fenrhir


Soit rassuré. En l'état, le projet de l'article 331-28 dispose que _"La suspension s'applique uniquement à l'accès à des services de communication au public en ligne. Lorsque ce service d'accès est acheté selon des offres commerciales composites incluant d'autres types de services, tels que services de téléphonie ou de télévision, les décisions de suspension ne s'appliquent pas à ces services."_

----------


## Slaine.x

Donnes nous un cheat code Grand_Maitre_B que l'on puisse gagner la partie !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Soit rassuré. En l'état, le projet de l'article 331-28 dispose que _"La suspension s'applique uniquement à l'accès à des services de communication au public en ligne. Lorsque ce service d'accès est acheté selon des offres commerciales composites incluant d'autres types de services, tels que services de téléphonie ou de télévision, les décisions de suspension ne s'appliquent pas à ces services."_


Ils sont au courant que les FAI (au travers de l'Arcep) ont signalé qu'en zone totalement dégroupé, il serait super difficile (pour ne pas dire impossible) de couper l'accès au net sans toucher au reste?

----------


## mdh

ouais ! C'est déjà bien mieux à lire comme ça. Bravo et merci pour tout ça.
Sinon, la défense Chubaka, comme mentionnée, c'est très bien aussi  ::):

----------


## captain_torche

Je me posais une question: admettons que ce texte passe en France, avant le texte européen. Il serait donc applicable de plein droit. Par contre, à partir du moment où le texte européen sortirait, deviendrait-il caduc du jour au lendemain, et par conséquent théoriquement inapplicable ? Ou le fait d'avoir déjà une "jurisprudence" peut-elle changer la donne ?

----------


## Kette

Ok, je viens de passer 30 minutes, bureau fermé, musique coupée, avec un petit chocolat succulent pour bien faire passer la pilule rouge. Ce gros résumé du placement stratégique des troupes fait du bien. Encore un excellent boulot Grand_Maître_B, mais bon tout le monde te le dit donc ça ne sert plus vraiment à rien de le rajouter.





> Je me posais une question: admettons que ce texte passe en France, avant le texte européen. Il serait donc applicable de plein droit. Par contre, à partir du moment où le texte européen sortirait, deviendrait-il caduc du jour au lendemain, et par conséquent théoriquement inapplicable ? Ou le fait d'avoir déjà une "jurisprudence" peut-elle changer la donne ?


Ben voilà, je me posais exactement la même question !

Et surtout j'ai une autre question, plus ou moins en rapport avec celle de captain_torche, je pense qu'elle a déjà été soulevée mais j'en ai tellement un vague souvenir que je préfère la reposer : 

Que peut-il se passer si un texte européen va à l'encontre du projet de loi HADOPI ? Est-ce seulement une texte dissuasif et/ou passif ou bien certaines sanctions peuvent-elles être encourues ? Enfin bref, l'Europe a son mot à dire, d'accord, mais cela ne suffira pas à freiner la frénésie des dirigeants français. Donc en fait ma question : si jamais la loi passe, l'Europe peut-elle sanctionner ou même essayer de "geler" la loi ? Quels moyens l'Europe peut-elle saisir afin de faire annuler la loi (si c'est possible) ? Et si c'est le cas je suppose que tant que rien n'a vraiment été voté, la loi resterait applicable en attendant une "décision officielle" ?

Parce que ça serait bien si l'Europe sortait la grosse bertha et surtout si elle pouvait s'en servir.

Concernant la Belgique (car c'est là que je vis), je me demande si une telle loi a des chances d'être suggérée un jour. Par exemple si nos dirigeants belges constatent que malgré l'Europe et les nombreuses contestations la France arrive à faire passer la loi. En même temps, c'est vrai que le lobby des artistes en Belgique est bien moins puissant que celui de France. Mais bon, tout ce qui se passe chez vous pourrait donner de mauvaises idées ici. Finalement je préfère que nos dirigeants se bouffent le nez sur le communautaire  ::|: .

Monde de mayrde.

----------


## Nono

J'en profite pour félicitater Grand Maitre B pour son article sur Hadopi, qui se paye le luxe de trôner en seconde place des liens de http://www.jaimelesartistes.info/

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ok, je viens de passer 30 minutes, bureau fermé, musique coupée, avec un petit chocolat succulent pour bien faire passer la pilule rouge. Ce gros résumé du placement stratégique des troupes fait du bien. Encore un excellent boulot Grand_Maître_B, mais bon tout le monde te le dit donc ça ne sert plus vraiment à rien de le rajouter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben voilà, je me posais exactement la même question !
> 
> Et surtout j'ai une autre question, plus ou moins en rapport avec celle de captain_torche, je pense qu'elle a déjà été soulevée mais j'en ai tellement un vague souvenir que je préfère la reposer : 
> 
> ...


Ne crois-pas que je sois indifférent à vos appréciations positives. Elles ne sont pas redondantes pour moi, loin de là. Elles m'encouragent à continuer, car tout cela me demande pas mal de boulot que je prends sur mon temps libre (que je pourrais occuper à jouer  ::):  ) donc, ça n'est pas inutile, loin de là. J'ai besoin de vos retours, ne serait ce que pour savoir si ça vous correspond, si ça vous "enrichit", bref, si je m'y prends bien.

Sinon, concernant l'Europe: d'une manière générale, une directive ou un règlement contraire à une loi nationale implique que la loi nationale doit être écartée. Le droit européen est supérieur aux droits nationaux des états membres. 

Lorsqu'un Etat membre s'entête à maintenir une législation contraire au droit européen, il est évidemment sanctionné et cela peut parfois lui coûter fort cher. 

Dans notre cas précis, si l'amendement 138 est définitivement votée, il apparaît contraire au projet de loi HADOPI. Sauf que, nos ministres continuent de nier ce qui apparaît à tout le monde une évidence, et prétendent que l'amendement 138 n'a pas d'impact sur HADOPI. Il faudra donc que la Cour de justice statue sur cette question et tranche l'affaire. 

Mais nous n'en sommes pas encore là !




> J'en profite pour félicitater Grand Maitre B pour son article sur Hadopi, qui se paye le luxe de trôner en seconde place des liens de http://www.jaimelesartistes.info/


Oui, j'avoue que ça me la coupe d'être au-dessus de Que choisir ou de la Quadrature du net  ::):

----------


## flbl

edit: grillaid par le maître

Il me semble qu'un jugement de la justice française peut être cassé au niveau européen, mais je ne crois pas que l'Europe puisse "annuler" une loi d'un état membre, par contre elle peut forcer un état à transcrire dans sa législation une directive européenne et coller des amendes tant que la situation n'est pas régularisée.
Par exemple la dadvsi en 2006, c'est la transcription en droit français de la directive européenne eucd de 2001, elle même étant l'implémentation au niveau européen du traité sur le copyright de l'ompi (office mondial de la propriété intellectuelle) de 1996.

Et c'est comme ça qu'on retrouve en droit français les volonté d'un lobby d'industriel sans que personne ne comprenne vraiment d'où ça vient, comment c'est arrivé là ou pourquoi c'est là.

D'ailleurs la transcription en droit français de l'eucd mettant trop de temps à arriver, la France risquait une lourde amende de la part de la cour de justice des communautés européennes (cjce), celle-là même qui, me semble t'il,  peut casser des jugements de la justice française.




> Ils sont au courant que les FAI (au travers de l'Arcep) ont signalé qu'en zone totalement dégroupé, il serait super difficile (pour ne pas dire impossible) de couper l'accès au net sans toucher au reste?


Si ils sont pas au courant, c'est qu'ils ont des talents de magiciens pour se tenir à l'écart des informations qui dérangent pour invoquer l'ignorance "désolé, je savais pas", mais je crois que l'info à été relayée et que c'est pas leur problème, eux ils légifèrent et les prestataires techniques pressent-tatent.

----------


## Kette

> Ne crois-pas que je sois indifférent à vos appréciations positives. Elles ne sont pas redondantes pour moi, loin de là. Elles m'encouragent à continuer, car tout cela me demande pas mal de boulot que je prends sur mon temps libre (que je pourrais occuper à jouer  ) donc, ça n'est pas inutile, loin de là. J'ai besoin de vos retours, ne serait ce que pour savoir si ça vous correspond, si ça vous "enrichit", bref, si je m'y prends bien.


Ben il suffit de voir le nombre de posts à chacun de tes articles et la réaction des membres. Ca prouve bien que tu as choisi la bonne méthode, en tout cas moi j'adhère à 100% ! Et tout ce qui est dit ici me permet de parler du droit avec des potes qui font ces études-là, de façon vachement plus poussée qu'avant ! Puis le fait que tu répondes patiemment à nos questions nous aide vraiment à y voir plus clair et surtout nous (me) donne encore plus envie d'en savoir plus ! Donc voilà, tu sais ce que j'en pense  :;): 




> Sinon, concernant l'Europe: d'une manière générale, une directive ou un règlement contraire à une loi nationale implique que la loi nationale doit être écartée. Le droit européen est supérieur aux droits nationaux des états membres. 
> 
> Lorsqu'un Etat membre s'entête à maintenir une législation contraire au droit européen, il est évidemment sanctionné et cela peut parfois lui coûter fort cher. 
> 
> Dans notre cas précis, si l'amendement 138 est définitivement votée, il apparaît contraire au projet de loi HADOPI. Sauf que, nos ministres continuent de nier ce qui apparaît à tout le monde une évidence, et prétendent que l'amendement 138 n'a pas d'impact sur HADOPI. Il faudra donc que la Cour de justice statue sur cette question et tranche l'affaire. 
> 
> Mais nous n'en sommes pas encore là !
> 
> 
> ...


Ok et si la loi HADOPI et l'amendement 138 sont votés, la Cour de Justice va donc s'occuper de ce dossier. Mais cela prendrait du temps je suppose, dès lors, serait-il envisageable qu'une décision soit prise afin de geler HADOPI ? Pour moi ça me parait bizarre de laisser courir une loi alors qu'on la remet "officielement" en question.   ::blink:: 

Même si comme tu dis on n'est pas encore arrivé là, j'ai l'impression que c'est presque sûr que ça se passera comme ça non ? Et puis, outre le fait que toute cette histoire est limite scandaleuse, je trouve ce dossier passionnant. Donc je me réjouis de voir la suite. Surtout que je risque rien je suis en Belgique.    ::ninja::   (joke pas drôle en fait)

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Ils sont au courant que les FAI (au travers de l'Arcep) ont signalé qu'en zone totalement dégroupé, il serait super difficile (pour ne pas dire impossible) de couper l'accès au net sans toucher au reste?


En revanche, il me semble que c'est dans les zones NON dégroupées que les opérateurs tiers (ne disposant pas de leur propre DSLAM) ne sont en général pas aptes à contrôler finement leurs différents Virtual Circuits. Et effectivement, ça rend ardue la coupure d'une partie d'un triple-play ciblé, voire impossible dans certains cas tu as raison (même avec le foulard Chalbanel +15 mauvaise foi, +27 compétences techniques farfelues).


À part ça, +1 pour la défense Chewbacca.  :^_^:

----------


## Nono

J'ai une question juridique, c'est bien si je la pose là, non ?

C'est par rapport au site de propagande ministérielle, et à une question de leur FAQ en particulier :



> *7. Sur mon site ou sur mon blog, je propose seulement des liens vers des films pirates ou vers des vidéos en streaming, sans héberger directement ces contenus. Suis-je condamnable pour cela ?*
> Oui, car la fourniture de liens hypertextes permettant l’accès à des contenus diffusés illégalement est une forme de mise à disposition de ces œuvres. Elle constitue un délit de contrefaçon.


C'est vrai un c'est ou gros pipeau ça ? En gros, si je dis à un quidam que le hangar au fond à droite est rempli de faux T-Shirt Nike, et que le type le dit à la Police, on peut m'accuser de quelque chose ?

----------


## thauthau

Ça fait des années qu'on paye des amendes pour non respect du droit européen en ce qui concerne la chasse, je voie pas pourquoi ils feront pas pareil pour cette loi ci...

----------


## fitfat

Est-ce que quelque chose dans le projet laisse entendre qu'ils anticipent les ripostes des clients P2P (saturation artificiel de la BP inutilisé pour noyer les données, cryptage du flux P2P,...) ? En admettant qu'elle soit votée, bien sur.

Nan pasque avec cette loi, j'ai l'impression qu'ils balancent un filet pour chopper du cabillaud mais qu'ils attraperont surtout de la baleine. Peut-être pas à très court terme, je donne une petite année avant que les clients P2P s'adaptent (combien de temps a-t-il fallut à eMule pour découvrire et contourner la censure de son protocole par certains DSLAM ?). Hors la 1ère coupure intervient au plus tôt 1 ans et demi après la 1ère lettre envoyé.

Ca me dérange de penser qu'ils ne sont pas plus malin que ça. Sur quoi comptent-ils enchainer quand ils comprendront que cette loi est inadaptée ? Ils n'espèrent tout de même pas rejetter leur erreur sur les cabillauds, quand même ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'ai une question juridique, c'est bien si je la pose là, non ?
> 
> C'est par rapport au site de propagande ministérielle, et à une question de leur FAQ en particulier :
> 
> 
> C'est vrai un c'est ou gros pipeau ça ? En gros, si je dis à un quidam que le hangar au fond à droite est rempli de faux T-Shirt Nike, et que le type le dit à la Police, on peut m'accuser de quelque chose ?


Oui, de complicité  ::): 

D'ailleurs, la Cour d'Appel d'Aix en provence a jugé, dans un arrêt du 10 mars 2004, que, si une personne "ne proposait pas aux internautes le téléchargement direct de logiciels de jeux contrefaits, il faisait néanmoins apparaître sur son site des liens renvoyant à d’autres sites proposant le téléchargement illégal de tels jeux", il s'agissait d'une "une complicité de contrefaçon par fourniture de moyens". 

Pour mémoire, le gars s'est pris une amende de 5000 euros avec sursis plus il a dû versé 750 € par titre contrefait au titre de la réparation du préjudice subi par les sociétés propriétaires des droits sur ces jeux.

Note que ça n'est pas que pour les pirates: il est assez constant que le droit pénal reconnaît que si le contenu du site de renvoi est illicite l'auteur du lien hypertexte risque des poursuites pénales en tant que complice.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Est-ce que quelque chose dans le projet laisse entendre qu'ils anticipent les ripostes des clients P2P (saturation artificiel de la BP inutilisé pour noyer les données, cryptage du flux P2P,...) ? En admettant qu'elle soit votée, bien sur.
> 
> Nan pasque avec cette loi, j'ai l'impression qu'ils balancent un filet pour chopper du cabillaud mais qu'ils attraperont surtout de la baleine. Peut-être pas à très court terme, je donne une petite année avant que les clients P2P s'adaptent (combien de temps a-t-il fallut à eMule pour découvrire et contourner la censure de son protocole par certains DSLAM ?). Hors la 1ère coupure intervient au plus tôt 1 ans et demi après la 1ère lettre envoyé.
> 
> Ca me dérange de penser qu'ils ne sont pas plus malin que ça. Sur quoi comptent-ils enchainer quand ils comprendront que cette loi est inadaptée ? Ils n'espèrent tout de même pas rejetter leur erreur sur les cabillauds, quand même ?


Non, j'ai plutôt l'impression que ça sera aux agents assermentés de trouver les moyens de débusquer les pirates de demain. La loi prévoit simplement que la contrefaçon est illégale, peu importe les moyens employés, passés, présents, futurs et science-fictionnesques. 

Mais note que le but de la loi n'est pas de vaincre le piratage mais de le réduire très fortement. Le commun des mortels qui downloade sur emule ou par torrent ne saura pas s'adapter facilement à des solutions de cryptage. 

Du coup, si le volume de piratage baisse mécaniquement, les nouveaux pirates, plus hardcores, ne devraient pas être trop embettés. Un peu comme dans les années 80 !

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je suis d'accord avec Grand Maître B, je pense que cette loi cherche avant tout à faire peur au grand public et à le sensibiliser, quitte à faire quelques exemples.

Et effectivement, ne subsisteront que les contrefacteurs avertis.

----------


## Kette

> J'ai une question juridique, c'est bien si je la pose là, non ?
> 
> C'est par rapport au site de propagande ministérielle, et à une question de leur FAQ en particulier :
> 
> 
> C'est vrai un c'est ou gros pipeau ça ? En gros, si je dis à un quidam que le hangar au fond à droite est rempli de faux T-Shirt Nike, et que le type le dit à la Police, on peut m'accuser de quelque chose ?


D'ailleurs est-ce que c'est dans la charte de ce forum (ou d'un autre je sais plus) qu'il est précisé qu'on ne peut pas mettre des liens vers des sites au contenu "illégaux" ? Comme par exemple des sites qui permettent de regarder des flims en streaming.

Donc, j'ai encore une question (franchement j'exagère) : 
Qui est en tort si je mets un lien sur un topic de ce forum, vers un site de flims en streaming ? Moi ou bien le forum ? Je suppose que c'est moi, étant donné qu'il doit être précisé quelque part que ce qui est dit par un utilisateur n'engage que lui... m'enfin je suppose que du coup les admin et modo de ce forum devraient me mettre une sanction et supprimer le lien non ?

En fait je crois que je réponds tout seul à ma question.

Suis con   :<_<:

----------


## Jeremy

Sauf si je dis des conneries : toi. Et CPC s'ils ne le virent pas lorsque c'est demandé "gentiment".

----------


## flbl

> D'ailleurs, la Cour d'Appel d'Aix en provence a jugé, dans un arrêt du 10 mars 2004, que, si une personne "ne proposait pas aux internautes le téléchargement direct de logiciels de jeux contrefaits, il faisait néanmoins apparaître sur son site des liens renvoyant à d’autres sites proposant le téléchargement illégal de tels jeux", il s'agissait d'une "une complicité de contrefaçon par fourniture de moyens".


Il y avait aussi le cas des annonceurs et régies pub qui payent les sites de "piratins" pour afficher leurs bandeaux mais je ne sais pas comment ça a fini. Et aussi le cas de google (valable pour n'importe quel moteur de recherche ou annuaire qui recense des sites de "_piratins_") mais là je ne sais pas si ça a été jusqu'au tribunal.

----------


## flbl

> Mais note que le but de la loi n'est pas de vaincre le piratage mais de le réduire très fortement. Le commun des mortels qui downloade sur emule ou par torrent ne saura pas s'adapter facilement à des solutions de cryptage.


Pour emule l'option est déjà disponible (quelques cases à cocher je crois) et l'option du le réseau décentralisé existe déjà aussi pour éviter les problèmes lié au serveur.

Pour bittorrent l'option est déjà disponible aussi (quelques cases à cocher) et les fichiers torrent décentralisés existent déjà aussi pour éviter les problèmes liés au tracker.

Le commun des mortels, il aura probablement rien de plus à faire que de lire un tutoriel, de demander à un pote qui a lu un tutoriel ou de cliquer lui même pour activer l'option dans son logiciel p2p.

Ça se voit que cette loi va surtout pénaliser ceux qui n'ont pas de connaissances techniques pour se défendre, c'est à dire pas les "piratins" mais les utilisateurs de napster ou kazaa.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Pour emule l'option est déjà disponible (quelques cases à cocher je crois) et l'option du le réseau décentralisé existe déjà aussi pour éviter les problèmes lié au serveur.
> 
> Pour bittorrent l'option est déjà disponible aussi (quelques cases à cocher) et les fichiers torrent décentralisés existent déjà aussi pour éviter les problèmes liés au tracker.
> 
> Le commun des mortels, il aura probablement rien de plus à faire que de lire un tutoriel, de demander à un pote qui a lu un tutoriel ou de cliquer lui même pour activer l'option dans son logiciel p2p.
> 
> Ça se voit que cette loi va surtout pénaliser ceux qui n'ont pas de connaissances techniques pour se défendre, c'est à dire pas les "piratins" mais les utilisateurs de napster ou kazaa.


Sauf erreur, et ça m'intéresse d'avoir votre avis, les options de cryptage des logiciels P2P, genre utorrent, servent à crypter les transactions vis à vis du FAI (et donc à éviter qu'il ne bloque des ports utilisés pour un traffic P2P) mais les adresses ip sont toujours très visibles et donc topables. 

Quant aux torrents décentralisés, j'avoue être surpris. Je connaissais les réseaux privés, mais décentralisés.....C'est pas le principe même d'un torrent ?

En résumé, et sauf erreur, il n'existe pas encore de solutions d'anonymisation de son adresse ip lorsqu'on utilise un logiciel P2P non ?

----------


## fitfat

Grand_Maître_B>Justement, c'est cette adaptation qui me semble être sous-estimé.
Car, techniquement, il n'y a pas réellement besoin d'une action de la part de l'utilisateur pour ne serait-ce que crypter le flux de donnée (y compris pour la génération des différentes clefs). A part mettre à jour son client, l'utilisateur n'a rien à faire de plus complexe que ce qu'il ne fait déjà. Dans le pire des cas, leurs connaissances un peu plus expérimentés peuvent leur donner un coup de main.
A ce moment, les agents assermentés ne pourront plus faire grand-chose pour repérer les échanges illicites, à moins de lancer eux-même des téléchargements de fichiers illégaux afin de noter les IPs des personnes qui reçoivent/envoient ce même fichier. Mais je suis pas sûr que ce soit une méthode très légales et si les données ainsi récoltés seront recevables.
Et quand l'utilisateur se sentira de nouveau en sécurité, le message sera certainement oublié aussitôt.

[edit]
Puisque, tu le demande, voici le principe de base : l'anonymat complète est très difficile à obtenir. Même si Freenet y arrive, c'est loin d'être performant. En revanche, même s'il est difficile de cacher qui télécharge, il est très facile de cacher ce qui est téléchargé. Et sans cette info, toute procédure est bloqué.

L'idée est de chiffrer les données via un algorithme de chiffrage symétrique (une seule clef pour chiffrer/déchiffrer les données). Une méthode très rapide et très solide même avec une petite clef. La NSA recommande par exemple un AES avec une clef 192bit ou 256bit pour chiffrer les documents top secret de son gouvernement. Néanmoins, la clef symétrique est le point faible.
Pour corriger ça, elle va être crypter via un algorithme asymétrique (une clef dite public qui sert à chiffrer les donnés mais qui ne peut les déchiffrer et qui est envoyer à qui veut, une autre dite privé qui sert à les déchiffrer). Une méthode lente et très solide à partir du moment où la clef est suffisamment grande (par exemple, pour du RSA, la clef doit faire 1024bit minimum, mais 2048 et 4096 sont recommandés). Vu qu'il n'y a que la clef symétrique de 256bit à chiffrer de cette manière, la puissance de calcul et le temps de chiffrage n'est pas un problème. En revanche, le temps de génération de la paire de clef peut-être très long (plus d'une dizaine de minute). Mais vu que la génération des pairs reste rare (au pire, à chaque installation du logiciel si on ne pense pas à les sauvegarder), c'est largement acceptable.

Donc Alice broadcast sa clef public. Bob de son coté, génère une clef symétrique temporaire différente pour chaque fichier/paquet et chiffre les données destinés à Alice avec. Il chiffre la clef temporaire avec la clef public d'Alice et lui envoie le tout (sauf la clef public, bien sur). Alice déchiffre la clef temporaire avec sa clef privée et déchiffre les données avec la clef temporaire.

Bien sur, toutes ces étapes peuvent être complètement automatisée, sans que l'utilisateur n'ai à intervenir.
[/edit]

----------


## Perlin

> Du coup, si le volume de piratage baisse mécaniquement, les nouveaux pirates, plus hardcores, ne devraient pas être trop embêtés. Un peu comme dans les années 80 !


J'en été sûr, les majors non rien à voir avec cette loi, en fait c'est un complot des fabricants de dvd vierges (L'Europe quand à elle étant soutenue par les fabricants de disques durs)!  ::ninja::

----------


## Jotunn

Dites, je me demandais juste que vont faire les personnes assermentées chargées de contrôler tout ça quand elles verront passer leur nom ou celui d'un proche? hmm? ils ont beau être assermentés ils ne sont pas des machines... mort de rire...

----------


## Jeremy

> snip...


Le problème n'est pas le fait de cacher les données.
Ce que font les boîtes ricaines qui tentent de combattre le piratage est simplement de mettre en place de gros serveurs qui seedent et leechent comme des brutes. Tout en stockant les IP vers où les packets sont envoyés (salut, je viens de recevoir un bout du dernier AC/DC de l'IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx à telle heure, ou je viens de lui envoyer). Ca fonctionne pas trop mal sorti de certains trackers qui s'amusent à spoofer avec de fausses IP, mais il y a toujours des vrais gens qui se font vraiment prendre la main dans le sac.

Parce que, quoi qu'on en dise, le piratage reste du vol. Il faudrait juste que les méthodes utilisées pour le combattre ne foutent pas en l'air tout ce qui est vie privée du citoyen lambda qui va chatter avec ses potes.

----------


## fitfat

Jeremy>Et un bout de fichier téléchargé par une IP pourrait suffire à établir que l'IP en question à piraté l'œuvre ? Si quelqu'un télécharge un fake, s'en rend compte en cours de route et annule le téléchargement, il peut-être accusé d'avoir piraté le fake ?

[edit]
Grand_Maître_B>A oui, merci. J'avais compris à l'envers. Je pensais qu'il laissaient 6 mois puis 1 ans à l'utilisateur pour s'exécuter.

Sinon, pour l'anonymat complet, il "suffit" de redéfinir l'IP de chaque PC (en plus du cryptage, de la steno et du brouillage). C'est le principe de Freenet. Chaque client inclue une sorte de serveur DNS simplifié qui ré-attribut une adresse aux autres machines. C'est pas la solution la plus légère mais Freenet montre que c'est possible. Le seul défaut, c'est qu'il faut un parc informatique important pour que ce soit efficace.
[/edit]

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Hors la 1ère coupure intervient au plus tôt 1 ans et demi après la 1ère lettre envoyé.


Alors, attention, c'est une année et demi au plus tard! 

Si  tu commets un acte de contrefaçon le lundi, tu reçois un mail. Tu recommences à pirater dans un délai de 6 mois, (donc dés le lendemain ou même dans la minute qui suit, le projet de loi ne précise pas) hop, tu reçois la LRAR. Tu recommences dans un délai d'une année à compter de cette LRAR (donc, à nouveau, dés le lendemain ou dans la minute qui suit), hop, on passe aux sanctions. ça peut donc aller très vite. 

Comme le projet de loi prévoit en l'état que chaque étape précède la suivante, j'en conclus (mais peut être à tort) que si tu copies 4 fichiers successivement dans la même journée, ça ne compte que pour un piratage, puisque tu n'as pas encore reçu l'email. A la seconde qui suit l'email, si tu repirates un fichier par heure jusqu'à la LRAR, ça compte que pour un seul piratage, puisque justement tu n'avais ps reçu la LRAR. Et à la seconde qui suit ta réception de la LRAR, on peut passer aux sanctions de coupure.

En revanche, passé le délai de 6  mois ou celui d'une année, l'Hadopi doit repartir à zéro et recommencer à envoyer l'email préliminaire.


Je recopie ci-après pour mémoire les 331-24 et 331-25_

 « Art. L. 331-24. – Lorsqu'elle est saisie de faits constituant un manquement à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336‑3, la commission de protection des droits peut envoyer à l'abonné, sous son timbre et pour son compte, par la voie électronique et par l'intermédiaire de la personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne ayant conclu un contrat avec l'abonné, une recommandation lui rappelant les prescriptions de l'article L. 336‑3, lui enjoignant de respecter cette obligation et l'avertissant des sanctions encourues en cas de renouvellement du manquement. La recommandation doit également contenir des informations portant sur les dangers du téléchargement et de la mise à disposition illicites pour la création artistique.
_ _« Cette recommandation par voie électronique ne divulgue pas les contenus des éléments téléchargés ou mis à disposition.__
« En cas de renouvellement, dans un délai de six mois à compter de l'envoi de la recommandation visée au premier alinéa, de faits susceptibles de constituer un manquement à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3, la commission peut adresser une nouvelle recommandation par la voie électronique, dans les conditions prévues au premier alinéa. Elle peut assortir cette recommandation d'une lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date d'envoi de cette recommandation et celle de sa réception par l'abonné.__
« Cette lettre ne divulgue pas les contenus des éléments téléchargés ou mis à disposition.
__« Le bien-fondé des recommandations adressées en vertu du présent article ne peut être contesté qu'à l'appui d'un recours dirigé contre une décision de sanction prononcée en application de l'article L. 331-25. La recommandation porte mention du numéro de téléphone ou de l'adresse postale ou électronique. L'abonné destinataire informé auparavant par courrier ou par voie électronique peut adresser des observations à la commission de protection des droits.
_ _« Ces recommandations sont motivées._
_
« Art. L. 331-25. – Lorsqu'il est constaté que l'abonné a méconnu l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3 dans l'année suivant la réception d'une recommandation adressée par la commission de protection des droits et assortie d'une lettre remise contre signature ou de tout autre moyen propre à établir la preuve de la date d'envoi de cette recommandation et celle de sa réception par l'abonné, la commission peut, après une procédure contradictoire, prononcer, en fonction de la gravité des manquements et de l'usage de l'accès, la ou les sanctions suivantes :

_PS: merci à toi Fitfat pour m'avoir expliqué le coup des torrents et du chiffrage asymétrique  :;):

----------


## Jeremy

> Jeremy>Et un bout de fichier téléchargé par une IP pourrait suffire à établir que l'IP en question à piraté l'œuvre ? Si quelqu'un télécharge un fake, s'en rend compte en cours de route et annule le téléchargement, il peut-être accusé d'avoir piraté le fake ?


C'est pas de bol, le quelqu'un fait partie des dommages collatéraux (un peu comme certaines imprimantes quoi).

----------


## fitfat

Les agents assermentés ne sont pas censé filtrer ce genre de cas ?

----------


## gwenladar

> Je suis d'accord avec Grand Maître B, je pense que cette loi cherche avant tout à faire peur au grand public et à le sensibiliser, quitte à faire quelques exemples.
> 
> Et effectivement, ne subsisteront que les contrefacteurs avertis.


Moi c est un peu ca qui me fait peur, vu que en l etat il ne doivent pas dans le mail preciser quelle oeuvre a ete pîrater, il peuvent toujours envoyer des mails a TOUT LE MONDE avec une date et heure fictive (genre le soir apres 20h ou le week end) au moment ou les  gens dl le plus
Du coup les gens auront la trouille en pensant merde je me suis fait pincer...
et ne dl plus sans cryptage.

Le plus beau c est que si tu dl vraiment a ce moment la tu aura deja recu ton mail, il pourront direct passer a la lettre....

Ou alors je suis paranoiaque et je vois une faille la ou il n y en a pas?

----------


## fitfat

Nan, à priori, c'est exact. En fait, si tu pousse la mauvaise fois, si tu rate le premier email et que tu reçois la LRAR avant d'avoir coupé eMule,  Bitorrent ou DirectConnect (vu que je doutes qu'ils draguent tous les logiciels P2P), tu peux même directement être coupé avant d'avoir pu réagir :D
Pour ça que je pensais que les 6 mois/1 an était le délai d'exécution.

----------


## Zepolak

Non seulement les articles de cette section par Grand Maitre B sont sensass', mais en plus, lire les commentaires eclaire encore plus car y a une veritable interaction avec des bouts de reponses aux questions dedans  ::): 

Merci pour tout ce travail  :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Ou alors je suis paranoiaque et je vois une faille la ou il n y en a pas?


Non, c'est pas de la parano, ça me semble cohérent ton histoire. Mais bon, notre gouvernement est honnête, non ?

Hein ? Quoi ? Non ? Ah ben je croyais, mince alors.

----------


## flbl

> Moi c est un peu ca qui me fait peur, vu que en l etat il ne doivent pas dans le mail preciser quelle oeuvre a ete pîrater, il peuvent toujours envoyer des mails a TOUT LE MONDE avec une date et heure fictive (genre le soir apres 20h ou le week end) au moment ou les  gens dl le plus*snip*


C'est une pratique mise en place depuis des années (mais pas beaucoup en France), aux USofA notamment bon nombre de gens ont reçus des courriers menaçant de poursuites en justice évitable en donnant de l'argent, ce qui permets de récupérer de l'argent sans engager de poursuite qu'ils ne seraient même pas sûr de gagner.

Pour la France et dans le cas de l'hadopi c'est pas tout à fait pareil, mais on peut tout à fait se demander "qui surveillera les surveillants ?"




> Quant aux torrents décentralisés, j'avoue être surpris. Je connaissais les réseaux privés, mais décentralisés.....C'est pas le principe même d'un torrent ?
> 
> En résumé, et sauf erreur, il n'existe pas encore de solutions d'anonymisation de son adresse ip lorsqu'on utilise un logiciel P2P non ?


Le principe de base de bittorrent ce sont des échanges décentralisés mais la coodination de ces échanges se fait au moyen d'un serveur central: le tracker. 


http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/bittorrent-6.gif

Pour pouvoir s'affranchir du tracker le protocole bittorrent à été étendu et supporte maintenant le distributed hash table (DHT), c'est à dire que l'information autrefois détenue par le tracker est maintenant distribuée entre les clients utilisant ce torrent.

Le même principe a été ajouté au reseau edonkey (emule) avec kademlia.

Les solutions d'anonymisation d'ip quand on utilise un logiciel de p2p existent mais ne sont pas encore vraiment à portée du commun des mortels.
Il est possible par exemple de faire passer le traffic p2p au travers du réseau tor mais c'est une solution qui laisse à désirer et une pratique à proscrire, il vaut mieux utiliser des tunnels cryptés ou passer par des services comme vpntunnel, vpnout, xerobank, etc..
Il est possible aussi de déplacer l'activité de p2p sur une autre IP et de rapatrier ensuite les fichiers sur sa machine perso, il existe depuis plusieurs années des services commerciaux de ce genre appelé seedbox (article torrentfreak)
Une autre option est tout simplement de passer par des réseaux p2p anonymisés (comparatif).

On peut évidemment combiner tout ça et il y a encore d'autres possibilités comme torrentprivacy ou torrentfreedom.

On peut aussi se demander ce que peut faire l'hadopi concernant les gens qui passent par des services comme http://instant-torrents.com/ http://torrentrelay.com/ imageshack, etc...

----------


## Cirth

J'aimerai revenir sur cette sanction :



> Au niveau des sanctions, le Sénat prévoit la suspension de « _l’accès au service_ » des internautes pour un mois minimum (au lieu de 3 mois, comme prévu initialement) et jusqu'à un an, en contraignant l'internaute à continuer de payer son abonnement avec « _impossibilité, pour l’abonné, de souscrire pendant la même période un autre contrat portant sur l’accès à un service de communication au public en ligne auprès de tout opérateur_ »


Bon couper internet ok, mais continuer à payer pour un service qu'on n'a plus ? c'est légal ça ? parce que ça ressemble plus a une amende mensuelle qu'on verserai a un opérateur privé plutôt qu'a une décision de justice oO 

Et si on possède 2 abonnements internet ? (oui je connais des gens qui en ont 2 (adsl + cable) histoire d'etre sur de ne pas avoir de coupure internet) Et c'est la personne propriétaire de la ligne qui est sanctionnée ou celle qui paye l'abonnement internet ? (style tu vis chez tes parents, tu paye internet au fournisseur, mais vu que tu n'est pas dégroupé la ligne n'est pas à ton nom)

En tout cas je suis fan des article du Grand maître B  ::):

----------


## thauthau

Tient pour le fun voici le mail accompagnant un virus que j'ai reçu récemment.



> Your internet access is going to get suspended
> 
> The Internet Service Provider Consorcium was made to protect the rights of software authors, artists.
> We conduct regular wiretapping on our networks, to monitor criminal acts.
> 
> We are aware of your illegal activities on the internet wich were originating from
> 
> You can check the report of your activities in the past 6 month that we have attached. We strongly advise you to stop your activities regarding the illegal downloading of copyrighted material of your internet access will be suspended.
> 
> ...


Évidement le fichier joint sensé contenir les logs est verollé jusqu'à la moelle :D

----------


## Kette

> Tient pour le fun voici le mail accompagnant un virus que j'ai reçu récemment.
> 
> Évidement le fichier joint sensé contenir les logs est verollé jusqu'à la moelle :D


C'est con, mais c'est le genre de trucs que mon père ouvrirait.   :<_<:

----------


## flbl

> Jcontinuer à payer pour un service qu'on n'a plus ? c'est légal ça ? parce que ça ressemble plus a une amende mensuelle qu'on verserai a un opérateur privé plutôt qu'a une décision de justice oO


À partir du moment où c'est marqué dans la loi, ça devient légal.

Ça ressemble plus à une mesure pour ne pas trop mécontenter les fai qui se sont placés comme des acteurs avec qui il faut traiter depuis la LCEN. 
Mais rassure toi les méthodes détournées pour prendre du pognon à tout les bouts ça existe déjà, par exemple la taxe de la commission de la copie privée qui est calculée en fonction des chiffres du piratage (et ça a causé une hémorragie interne)




> Et si on possède 2 abonnements internet ? Et c'est la personne propriétaire de la ligne qui est sanctionnée ou celle qui paye l'abonnement internet ?


Bonnes questions, et il y a aussi le cas de l'entreprise qui utilise Internet pour son fonctionnement quotidien, les administrations, les universités, etc.

----------


## Kette

> Bonnes questions, et il y a aussi le cas de l'entreprise qui utilise Internet pour son fonctionnement quotidien, les administrations, les universités, etc.


Sans oublier les cyber-cafés... Ok c'est une espèce en voie de disparition, mais tout de même.

----------


## flbl

Mais là on s'excite pour rien, l'hadopi n'est clairement pas conçue en fonction de l'usage courant et de cas pratiques mais pour faire obstacle à un usage courant et en dehors de toute considération technique.

Le législateur n'a que faire de considérations de cet ordre et passe la patate chaude à l'éxécutif qui n'en a pas grand chose à faire non plus. De toutes façons, c'est un processus qui se fera à l'abri des regards du public. Ça sera probablement à chacun de défendre son cas.

Une question qui reste en suspens, que se passe t'il si on ne va jamais chercher la LRAR (lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception), que se passe t'il ?
Est ce que cette méthode bien connue des escrocs pour éviter les expulsions, les mises en demeure de payer, etc. s'appliquera aussi ici ?

----------


## fefe

J'ai une question que j'ai un peu de mal a exprimer:
Bit torrent decoupe les fichiers en centaines de paquets plus petits et inexploitables individuellement. Si je recois un seul de ces paquets, j'ai recu une partie d'une oeuvre protegee par copyright, donc j'imagine que je suis coupable de piratage. Mais d'un autre cote je peux prouver qu'il est absolument impossible pour moi d'avoir consulte la partie de l'oeuvre que l'on m'accuse d'avoir copie. Il n'y a donc pour moi aucun moyen de savoir que le fichier que je suis en train de telecharger est protege par copyright ou non.
Avec Hadopi, les agents asermentes ne semblent pas avoir besoin de prouver que j'ai effectivement telecharge l'integralite de l'oeuvre protegee, et donc que je suis au courant  de mon infraction.

Imaginons un instant qu'un petit rigolo mal intentionne envoie dans son spam des liens vers des fichiers torrents contenant des oeuvres protegees par copyright en les faisant passer pour des choses anodines (un film de poneys libre par ex). Apres quelques mois de spam le gars aura ete responsable de 1000ers de lettre recommandees 100aines d'abonnements coupes, etc... Pas une de ses victimes n'avait le moindre moyen de savoir qu'il downloadait une oeuvre protegee par copyright.

Si je vais louer un DVD et que je le rippe, c'est marque dessus que je n'ai pas le droit, et meme assez difficile de ne pas le savoir. Dans le cas des reseaux P2P meme si je veux le savoir je ne peux pas.

Bien entendu je peux etre juste intelligent et ne pas cliquer sur les liens du spam, mais bon c'est trop temptant.

Donc la question est : la loi HADOPI peut elle vraiment couper l'acces a Internet sans recours a une personne qui au moment des faits n'avait aucun moyen de verifier la legalite de son acte anodin (telecharger un fichier sur le net). Ne devrait elle pas etre conditionnee a la mise a disposition gratuite d'un outil permettant de verifier la legalite de ses propres telechargements ?

Sinon, merci GMB, je suis fan de tes articles.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'ai une question que j'ai un peu de mal a exprimer:
> Bit torrent decoupe les fichiers en centaines de paquets plus petits et inexploitables individuellement. Si je recois un seul de ces paquets, j'ai recu une partie d'une oeuvre protegee par copyright, donc j'imagine que je suis coupable de piratage. Mais d'un autre cote je peux prouver qu'il est absolument impossible pour moi d'avoir consulte la partie de l'oeuvre que l'on m'accuse d'avoir copie. Il n'y a donc pour moi aucun moyen de savoir que le fichier que je suis en train de telecharger est protege par copyright ou non.
> Avec Hadopi, les agents asermentes ne semblent pas avoir besoin de prouver que j'ai effectivement telecharge l'integralite de l'oeuvre protegee, et donc que je suis au courant  de mon infraction.
> 
> Imaginons un instant qu'un petit rigolo mal intentionne envoie dans son spam des liens vers des fichiers torrents contenant des oeuvres protegees par copyright en les faisant passer pour des choses anodines (un film de poneys libre par ex). Apres quelques mois de spam le gars aura ete responsable de 1000ers de lettre recommandees 100aines d'abonnements coupes, etc... Pas une de ses victimes n'avait le moindre moyen de savoir qu'il downloadait une oeuvre protegee par copyright.
> 
> Si je vais louer un DVD et que je le rippe, c'est marque dessus que je n'ai pas le droit, et meme assez difficile de ne pas le savoir. Dans le cas des reseaux P2P meme si je veux le savoir je ne peux pas.
> 
> Bien entendu je peux etre juste intelligent et ne pas cliquer sur les liens du spam, mais bon c'est trop temptant.
> ...


Merci merci  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon, n'oublions pas que le projet de loi prévoit une "procédure contradictoire" ainsi que la possibilité de saisir un tribunal pour s'opposer à la mesure de sanction. Bon, pour l'instant on ignore en pratique comment faire, c'est un décret qui le précisera, mais l'idée est là et on devrait donc pouvoir se défendre quand même (mais vu le coût de la saisine d'un juge et la nécessité, selon les cas, de passer par un avocat, beaucoup préférerons se laisser couper l'accès à internet, même si la sanction est prononcée à tort.)

Sinon, le download d'une partie d'oeuvre est en effet une question délicate. a priori, je dirais que si l'oeuvre n'est pas intégralement téléchargée, ce n'est pas de la contrefaçon, puisque le fichier est inutilisable. En revanche, il faudrait pouvoir prouver que le download s'est arrêté, ce qui m'apparaît compromis. En effet, même si ton adresse ip est topée alors que tu n'as téléchargé que 1% de l'oeuvre protégée, selon toute vraisemblance, tu téléchargeras tôt ou tard les 100%, donc la contrefaçon sera consommée.

Mais je vais cependant regarder dans les discussions si la question du téléchargement partiel a été évoquée.

----------


## fefe

> Merci merci 
> 
> Sinon, n'oublions pas que le projet de loi prévoit une "procédure contradictoire" ainsi que la possibilité de saisir un tribunal pour s'opposer à la mesure de sanction. Bon, pour l'instant on ignore en pratique comment faire, c'est un décret qui le précisera, mais l'idée est là et on devrait donc pouvoir se défendre quand même (mais vu le coût de la saisine d'un juge et la nécessité, selon les cas, de passer par un avocat, beaucoup préférerons se laisser couper l'accès à internet, même si la sanction est prononcée à tort.)
> 
> Sinon, le download d'une partie d'oeuvre est en effet une question délicate. a priori, je dirais que si l'oeuvre n'est pas intégralement téléchargée, ce n'est pas de la contrefaçon, puisque le fichier est inutilisable. En revanche, il faudrait pouvoir prouver que le download s'est arrêté, ce qui m'apparaît compromis. En effet, même si ton adresse ip est topée alors que tu n'as téléchargé que 1% de l'oeuvre protégée, selon toute vraisemblance, tu téléchargeras tôt ou tard les 100%, donc la contrefaçon sera consommée.
> 
> Mais je vais cependant regarder dans les discussions si la question du téléchargement partiel a été évoquée.


Merci. Dans le cas que j'ai liste cis-dessus, il me faut attendre les 100% pour me rendre compte que j'ai viole la loi et donc effacer le fichier en bon citoyen.  La proposition actuelle me donne l'impression de partir du principe que toute  personne telechargeant un torrent est coupable, et qu'il ne reste plus qu'a prouver que quelques bytes du contenu etaient illegaux pour passer a la condamnation sans meme avoir a prouver que l'auteur avait un moyen de connaitre le statut (legal ou non) du contenu qu'il telechargeait.

Sinon heureusement que l'on peut se defendre, mais je trouve que autoriser un organisme a penaliser (dans le tas les yeux fermes) sous pretexte que les riches peuvent se defendre ne correspond pas a l'idee de la loi que je me fais. Ca me rappelle etrangement les autres pays ou ils font payer des amendes geantes avec la menace des couts redhibitoires d'un proces derriere pour garantir le bon fonctionnement de la machine a sous. Au moins en France il n'y a pas l'aspect racket mais le mode de pression est similaire.

La seule analogie que je trouve est:
Agent -Monsieur je dois vous arreter vous etiez en exces de vitesse
Moi -Mais monsieur l'agent je roulais a 110 sur l'autoroute ?
Agent -Ah mais monsieur cette section est limitee a 30 !
Moi -Mais monsieur l'agent il n'y a pas de panneau, et l'autoroute est limite a 130 en temps normal ?
Agent -Ce n'est pas mon probleme, vous etes en infraction monsieur... Donnez moi votre permis !
Moi -...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Merci. Dans le cas que j'ai liste cis-dessus, il me faut attendre les 100% pour me rendre compte que j'ai viole la loi et donc effacer le fichier en bon citoyen.  La proposition actuelle me donne l'impression de partir du principe que toute  personne telechargeant un torrent est coupable, et qu'il ne reste plus qu'a prouver que quelques bytes du contenu etaient illegaux pour passer a la condamnation sans meme avoir a prouver que l'auteur avait un moyen de connaitre le statut (legal ou non) du contenu qu'il telechargeait.
> 
> Sinon heureusement que l'on peut se defendre, mais je trouve que autoriser un organisme a penaliser (dans le tas les yeux fermes) sous pretexte que les riches peuvent se defendre ne correspond pas a l'idee de la loi que je me fais. Ca me rappelle etrangement les autres pays ou ils font payer des amendes geantes avec la menace des couts redhibitoires d'un proces derriere pour garantir le bon fonctionnement de la machine a sous. Au moins en France il n'y a pas l'aspect racket mais le mode de pression est similaire.
> 
> La seule analogie que je trouve est:
> Agent -Monsieur je dois vous arreter vous etiez en exces de vitesse
> Moi -Mais monsieur l'agent je roulais a 110 sur l'autoroute ?
> Agent -Ah mais monsieur cette section est limitee a 30 !
> Moi -Mais monsieur l'agent il n'y a pas de panneau, et l'autoroute est limite a 130 en temps normal ?
> ...


Hum, je vais peut être vous dire une bêtise, mais le nom du torrent fait que tu sais ce que tu télécharges, non ? Je veux dire, quand le fichier s'appelle Madonna greatest hits, c'est difficile d'avoir un doute non ? Sinon, dans quel cas télécharges-tu un fichier que tu ne connais pas ?

----------


## fefe

> Hum, je vais peut être vous dire une bêtise, mais le nom du torrent fait que tu sais ce que tu télécharges, non ? Je veux dire, quand le fichier s'appelle Madonna greatest hits, c'est difficile d'avoir un doute non ? Sinon, dans quel cas télécharges-tu un fichier que tu ne connais pas ?


Il y a de nombreux fakes, et de nombreux artistes qui distribuent leurs fichiers libres de droits, le nom du fichier n'est pas toujours une description integrale de son contenu.
Si je charge un torrent "compil ska - libre de droits" qui malheureusement contient des fichiers qui ne le sont pas, je fais quoi ?
Bien sur si je telecharge du Madonna je n'ai pas de doutes, mais pour le contenu plus alternatif c'est moins evident (et je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi).

Il y a toujours des gens avec de mauvaises intentions sur internet, prets a renommer le dernier album de Madonna en "Raidohead - In rainbows" juste histoire de me faire perdre mon acces internet.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Il y a de nombreux fakes, et de nombreux artistes qui distribuent leurs fichiers libres de droits, le nom du fichier n'est pas toujours une description integrale de son contenu.
> Si je charge un torrent "compil ska - libre de droits" qui malheureusement contient des fichiers qui ne le sont pas, je fais quoi ?
> Bien sur si je telecharge du Madonna je n'ai pas de doutes, mais pour le contenu plus alternatif c'est moins evident (et je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi).
> 
> Il y a toujours des gens avec de mauvaises intentions sur internet, prets a renommer le dernier album de Madonna en "Raidohead - In rainbows" juste histoire de me faire perdre mon acces internet.


Non non, loin de moi de prétendre à ta mauvaise foi, c'était pas ce que je voulais dire. Je veux dire que le torrent "compil ska - libre de droit" ne va pas intéresser Hadopi dans l'immédiat. A mon avis, Hadopi va se concentrer sur les torrents, et Dieu sait qu'ils sont nombreux, qui portent le nom d'oeuvre de l'esprit protégés par les droits d'auteur. Donc, ton hypothèse ne présente pas grand risque, à mon avis. 

Tiens, c'est donc un moyen de contourner hadopi, ça. Renommer les torrents par un nom qui n'a rien à voir. Sauf qu'il faut un site qui indique aux gens ce qui cache derrière ce faux nom. Et ce site doit être public et référencé. Donc Hadopi et ses agents assermentés y auront accès. Oui, c'est idiot mon truc  :<_<:

----------


## fefe

> Tiens, c'est donc un moyen de contourner hadopi, ça. Renommer les torrents par un nom qui n'a rien à voir. Sauf qu'il faut un site qui indique aux gens ce qui cache derrière ce faux nom. Et ce site doit être public et référencé. Donc Hadopi et ses agents assermentés y auront accès. Oui, c'est idiot mon truc


Pas tant que ca, si le nom est bien choisi, beaucoup le telechargeront en croyant a un autre contenu (genre donner un nom qui fait croire qu il s agit d une distribution libre de droit populaire). Et apres, difficile de prouver que tu l'as fait en connaissance de cause, a moins de verifier que tu as accede a l'une des copies de ce fameux site a acces public: possible mais complique.

----------


## syldark

Tout d'abord, mes félicitations pour l'article, un grand moment de bonheur juridique! (qui aurait cru pouvoir dire ça un jour !  ::rolleyes:: )

1) Ensuite, j'espère que la question n'a pas déjà été posée, mais à partir du moment ou une personne a été condamnée à la coupure de l'accès internet, j'ai bien saisi qu'elle ne pouvait prendre un 2 ieme contrat. (logique me direz vous) 
Mais la loi n'empêche donc pas de reprendre un contrat avec un autre nom? (je pense aux familles, supposons que le gamin télécharge, fasse couper la ligne qui était au nom du père), rien n'empêche de souscrire au nom de la mère ou du grand père?

2) Autre question : Dans le cas ou encore une fois le gamin (12 ans) télécharge, et que le père ne sait même pas comment allumer un ordinateur. Qui sera dans ce cas la rendu responsable? Le père a il la moindre chance de gagner devant un juge (supposons, père célibataire, au travail a l'heure du piratage constaté sur la lettre avec AR, seul le gamin etait à la maison)

Je trouve quand même cette loi très très bancale....

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tout d'abord, mes félicitations pour l'article, un grand moment de bonheur juridique! (qui aurait cru pouvoir dire ça un jour ! )
> 
> 1) Ensuite, j'espère que la question n'a pas déjà été posée, mais à partir du moment ou une personne a été condamnée à la coupure de l'accès internet, j'ai bien saisi qu'elle ne pouvait prendre un 2 ieme contrat. (logique me direz vous) 
> Mais la loi n'empêche donc pas de reprendre un contrat avec un autre nom? (je pense aux familles, supposons que le gamin télécharge, fasse couper la ligne qui était au nom du père), rien n'empêche de souscrire au nom de la mère ou du grand père?
> 
> 2) Autre question : Dans le cas ou encore une fois le gamin (12 ans) télécharge, et que le père ne sait même pas comment allumer un ordinateur. Qui sera dans ce cas la rendu responsable? Le père a il la moindre chance de gagner devant un juge (supposons, père célibataire, au travail a l'heure du piratage constaté sur la lettre avec AR, seul le gamin etait à la maison)
> 
> Je trouve quand même cette loi très très bancale....


1 - Exact! la maman ou la grand maman peut prendre la connexion à son nom, la sanction porte sur la personne titulaire de la ligne, pas sa famille. En revanche, faut continuer à payer l'abonnement de l'accès inutile

2- Le responsable est le titulaire de la ligne, donc, le père!!

 :;):

----------


## fefe

> 1 - Exact! la maman ou la grand maman peut prendre la connexion à son nom, la sanction porte sur la personne titulaire de la ligne, pas sa famille. En revanche, faut continuer à payer l'abonnement de l'accès inutile


Ce n'est pas par addresse postale mais par nom ? Bonjour les contournements. 

On est force de payer l'abonnement a une ligne bloquee par HADOPI ? Il se passe quoi si on ne paye plus ? Ils coupent l'acces ?  :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> On est force de payer l'abonnement a une ligne bloquee par HADOPI ? Il se passe quoi si on ne paye plus ? Ils coupent l'acces ?


C'est assez rigolo comme situation ça, c'est clair. J'imagine qu'ils font appel directement à une société de recouvrement.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'est assez rigolo comme situation ça, c'est clair. J'imagine qu'ils font appel directement à une société de recouvrement.


Non, j'imagine que le FAI, que la loi protège dans la mesure où il ne doit pas assumer le comportement délictuel du contrefacteur, pourra faire des saisies pour récupérer les sommes auxquelles il a droit. Mais je n'ai rien lu à ce sujet, c'est juste une extrapolation de ma part. Si j'étais l'avocat d'un FAI, c'est dans cette direction que je creuserais en tous les cas  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bootsy

> J'ai une question que j'ai un peu de mal a exprimer:
> Bit torrent decoupe les fichiers en centaines de paquets plus petits et inexploitables individuellement. Si je recois un seul de ces paquets, j'ai recu une partie d'une oeuvre protegee par copyright, donc j'imagine que je suis coupable de piratage. Mais d'un autre cote je peux prouver qu'il est absolument impossible pour moi d'avoir consulte la partie de l'oeuvre que l'on m'accuse d'avoir copie. Il n'y a donc pour moi aucun moyen de savoir que le fichier que je suis en train de telecharger est protege par copyright ou non.
> Avec Hadopi, les agents asermentes ne semblent pas avoir besoin de prouver que j'ai effectivement telecharge l'integralite de l'oeuvre protegee, et donc que je suis au courant de mon infraction.
> 
> Imaginons un instant qu'un petit rigolo mal intentionne envoie dans son spam des liens vers des fichiers torrents contenant des oeuvres protegees par copyright en les faisant passer pour des choses anodines (un film de poneys libre par ex). Apres quelques mois de spam le gars aura ete responsable de 1000ers de lettre recommandees 100aines d'abonnements coupes, etc... Pas une de ses victimes n'avait le moindre moyen de savoir qu'il downloadait une oeuvre protegee par copyright.
> 
> Si je vais louer un DVD et que je le rippe, c'est marque dessus que je n'ai pas le droit, et meme assez difficile de ne pas le savoir. Dans le cas des reseaux P2P meme si je veux le savoir je ne peux pas.
> 
> Bien entendu je peux etre juste intelligent et ne pas cliquer sur les liens du spam, mais bon c'est trop temptant.
> ...


J'ai souri. ::P: 

Mais évidemment, ca ne marchera pas, il te demanderont "tu as beaucoup de potes qui téléchargent 1% d'une oeuvre avant d'arrêter?" et tu deviendras bien rouge.

Au contraire, au royaume-uni, si la justice n'est pas en mesure de déterminer la date à laquelle le délit a été commis, elle doit abandonner.
Exemple = les mecs qui se filment à 320 sur le périph, avant de mettre ca sur youtube, et qui, devant le juge, se défendent avec un "la vidéo a quatre ans, salut!"

Ca existe en France, je crois, la "prescription".

C'est sur qu'il doit y avoir moyen de gruger, en encryptant les données, en rendant le protocole bordélique à intercepter, en n'envoyant pas ce qui permettrait d'identifier le contrevenant (IP, FAI, tout ce qu'on te raconte ici : http://whatismyipaddress.com/ ), bref, faire le filou.

Si en plus il existe des gruges "juridiques" bien débiles, comme celle que je vient de citer chez nos amis angliches, cette loi pourrait bien être un gigantesque n'importe quoi. Et être supprimée.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Non, j'imagine que le FAI, que la loi protège dans la mesure où il ne doit pas assumer le comportement délictuel du contrefacteur, pourra faire des saisies pour récupérer les sommes auxquelles il a droit. Mais je n'ai rien lu à ce sujet, c'est juste une extrapolation de ma part. Si j'étais l'avocat d'un FAI, c'est dans cette direction que je creuserais en tous les cas


Tu penses qu'ils passeraient directement aux saisies, dans le style huissier, toussa ?

Même pas une petite société de recouvrement before ? La vache, c'est violent quand même, pour des impayés de loyer ou autre, je comprends (malheureusement j'en ai fait les frais  ::P: ), mais là ça me paraît extrême... c'est moi qui me fait des illusions ou bien ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tu penses qu'ils passeraient directement aux saisies, dans le style huissier, toussa ?
> 
> Même pas une petite société de recouvrement before ? La vache, c'est violent quand même, pour des impayés de loyer ou autre, je comprends (malheureusement j'en ai fait les frais ), mais là ça me paraît extrême... c'est moi qui me fait des illusions ou bien ?


Oui, j'y suis allé peut être un peu fort. Le FAI enverrait probablement d'abord une mise en demeure de payer avant de lancer des mesures aussi violentes. C'est que, il faut m'excuser, mais je suis justement en ce moment en plein nantissements dans des dossiers  ::):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

D'ailleurs, une question un peu relative : dans ce contexte, quid de la loi Chatel et de la résiliation anticipée (un quart du restant dû, bla, bla, bla...) ? Je vois venir d'ici les situations bordéliques comme pas possible.

----------


## Cirth

Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que les commentaires sont aussi intéressant que l'article  ::): 




> Non, j'imagine que le FAI, que la loi protège dans la mesure où il ne doit pas assumer le comportement délictuel du contrefacteur, pourra faire des saisies pour récupérer les sommes auxquelles il a droit. Mais je n'ai rien lu à ce sujet, c'est juste une extrapolation de ma part. Si j'étais l'avocat d'un FAI, c'est dans cette direction que je creuserais en tous les cas


Mais dans le contrat souscrit auprès du fournisseur d'accès il est bien précisé qu'on peut suspendre son abonnement par lettre recommandé 1 mois avant la date d'échéance de son contrat, pour un contrat en général il y a un an d'engagement (déjà j'ai jamais trouvé ça trop normal...)  si je me fait attraper par hadopi, mail, courrier, on me coupe l'accès 3 mois hors dans ces 3 mois je ne peux pas arrêter mon abonnement internet vu que la loi m'oblige à le payer et vu que les reconduction d'engagement sont tacite je me retrouve lié 1 ans de plus à mon fournisseur d'accès sans possibilité de faire quoi que ce soit ?


Autre question, quid du droit à la copie privé, il disparait complètement ? Télécharger une oeuvre que l'on possede est condamnable ? (exemple : cd protégé que l'auto radio n'arrive pas à la lire et qu'on est obligé de télécharger pour le regraver dans un format lisible ...)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que les commentaires sont aussi intéressant que l'article 
> 
> 
> Mais dans le contrat souscrit auprès du fournisseur d'accès il est bien précisé qu'on peut suspendre son abonnement par lettre recommandé 1 mois avant la date d'échéance de son contrat, pour un contrat en général il y a un an d'engagement (déjà j'ai jamais trouvé ça trop normal...)  si je me fait attraper par hadopi, mail, courrier, on me coupe l'accès 3 mois hors dans ces 3 mois je ne peux pas arrêter mon abonnement internet vu que la loi m'oblige à le payer et vu que les reconduction d'engagement sont tacite je me retrouve lié 1 ans de plus à mon fournisseur d'accès sans possibilité de faire quoi que ce soit ?
> 
> 
> Autre question, quid du droit à la copie privé, il disparait complètement ? Télécharger une oeuvre que l'on possede est condamnable ? (exemple : cd protégé que l'auto radio n'arrive pas à la lire et qu'on est obligé de télécharger pour le regraver dans un format lisible ...)


Réponse à ta seconde question dans mon message précédent celui-ci  ::rolleyes:: 

Quant à la première question, le projet de loi retouché par le sénat dit:

_Art. L. 331-28__. – La suspension de l'accès mentionnée aux articles L. 331-25 et L. 331-26 n'affecte pas, par elle-même, le versement du prix de l'abonnement au fournisseur du service. L'article L. 121-84 du code de la consommation n’est pas applicable au cours de la période de suspension.>>

Les frais d'une éventuelle résiliation de l'abonnementau cours de la période de suspension sont supportés par l'abonné._
sachant que l'article L. 121-84 du code de la consommation dispose que :


_"Tout projet de modification des conditions contractuelles de fourniture d'un service de communications électroniques est communiqué par le prestataire au consommateur au moins un mois avant son entrée en vigueur, assorti de l'information selon laquelle ce dernier peut, tant qu'il n'a pas expressément accepté les nouvelles conditions, résilier le contrat sans pénalité de résiliation et sans droit à dédommagement, jusque dans un délai de quatre mois après l'entrée en vigueur de la modification._

_ Pour les contrats à durée déterminée ne comportant pas de clause déterminant précisément les hypothèses pouvant entraîner une modification contractuelle ou de clause portant sur la modification du prix, le consommateur peut exiger l'application des conditions initiales jusqu'au terme de la durée contractuelle._

_ Toute offre de fourniture d'un service de communications électroniques s'accompagne d'une information explicite sur les dispositions relatives aux modifications ultérieures des conditions contractuelles."_


Moralité ::P: uisque les éventuels frais de résiliations sont à la charge de l'abonné, cela signifie que tu dois pouvoir rompre, mais à tes frais. Après, on n'en sait pas plus: cela fera un nouveau cas de jurisprudence  :;):

----------


## Paltorn

Toujours concernant cette loi, quid des adresses IP dynamiques ? Bien que les IP statiques soient de plus en plus présentes, notamment sur les offres dégroupées, il demeure tout de même le cas des internautes changeant régulièrement d'IP, sans même s'en rendre compte.

Les FAI seront-ils tenus (le font-ils déjà) de logger sur 10 ans les affectations d'adresse IP, afin de pouvoir dénoncer le vilain piratin auprès des autorités ? Le fait de stocker une telle information ne peut-elle tomber sous le coup de la loi Informatique et Libertés ?

Et que se passe-t-il dès lors si j'ai des ennuis parce que le bail réseau qui vient de m'être attribué me refile l'IP d'un sale petit piratin ?

----------


## Cirth

damn je vois pas la relation entre les fai et le droit de copie privé  ::o:  (ceci dit y a plus de copie privé d'après ton post général : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=29266 )

et pour les fournisseur d'accès qui suite à un coups de fil t'abonnent automatiquement à leur services sans prendre en compte que tu est déjà abonné ailleurs ?  ::P:  (ce qui est illégal mais qui se pratique  :^_^: )

(ah et même question que Gnorek sur l'IP)

----------


## fitfat

Oui, les FAIs loguent les attributions d'IP. De même que les proxys.

----------


## Paltorn

Dans ce cas dans quelle mesure l'internaute dispose-t-il d'un droit de regard sur le stockage de ce genre de données ?

----------


## flbl

> Je veux dire que le torrent "compil ska - libre de droit" ne va pas intéresser Hadopi dans l'immédiat. A mon avis, Hadopi va se concentrer sur les torrents, et Dieu sait qu'ils sont nombreux, qui portent le nom d'oeuvre de l'esprit protégés par les droits d'auteur.


Naaaan me dites pas qu'ils vont s'intérésser en priroité aux etiquettes et pas aux contenus.

Et tant que j'y suis, quel est le statut des enregistrements live fait par les fans comme ceux qu'on peut trouver sur lossless.fr ou etree.org ? Est ce que ça tombe sous le coup de la contrefaçon ? Est ce que les télécharger tombe sous le coup de l'hadopi ?

----------


## syldark

> Et que se passe-t-il dès lors si j'ai des ennuis parce que le bail réseau qui vient de m'être attribué me refile l'IP d'un sale petit piratin ?


je suppose qu'ils vont regarder de quel heure à quelle heure l'adresse IP a été utilisé de manière à télécharger, donc normalement, même en te chopant une IP "salie", tu ne prends aucun risque si tu ne dl pas avec.

(m'enfin...en théorie quoi..)

----------


## fitfat

flbl>Ils ont pas vraiment le choix. Comment tu veux qu'ils connaissent le contenus avant de l'avoir téléchargé ?
J'imagine qu'ils vont commencer par racler tous les sites genre emule-island, mininova, piratebay,... ca fait déjà une bonne base de fichier 

[edit]
Tiens, d'ailleurs, dans le cas de proxy anonymisant (qui ne fait pas suivre l'IP source dans les paquets), il y aura nécessairement plusieurs IP derrière celle du proxy. Hors, je doutes que les proxy loguent également les données transférer vu la volumétrie que cela impliquerait (mais bon, je dois dire que c'est plus intuitif que certifié). En admettant qu'ils ne loguent pas les données, les seuls informations qui seraient utiles à la HA, serait l'association IP source (celle du pirate présumé), l'IP cible (celle de la machine de la HA), le protocole utilisé et la date/heure de l'association. Hors il est peut probable qu'il y ai moins d'une IP sources qui soit impliqué dans cette association. A ce moment, ils peuvent simplement déterminer qu'il y a bien eu une connexion et un transfert avec ces IPs sans pouvoir toujours déterminer le protocole, du fait du brouillage des clients P2P génère, ni déterminer ce qui a été transféré par chaque IP. Est-ce qu'ils peuvent malgré tout lancer la procédure ?
Après, si le proxy log au moins un extrait des paquets échangés, pour peu que l'extrait soit pertinent, il faudrait en plus que l'HA analyse les trames et compare les résultat à ses propres fichiers. Mais dans ce cas, ils auront vite fait d'exploser leur budget.

Au finale, je me demande si les majors n'ont tous simplement pas trouver un moyen commode de reporter le cout de la traque des pirates sur l'état.
[/edit]

----------


## flbl

Je vous avais déjà cité http://www.jaimelesartistes.info/ et bien maintenant je vous offre: http://www.jaimelesinternautes.com/




> Mais dans le contrat souscrit auprès du fournisseur d'accès il est bien précisé qu'on peut suspendre son abonnement par lettre recommandé 1 mois avant la date d'échéance de son contrat, pour un contrat en général il y a un an d'engagement (déjà j'ai jamais trouvé ça trop normal...)


Les clauses d'un contrat peuvent être abusives et donc nulles.
Pour la petite explication sur la durée d'abonnement minimal, c'est une astuce de modèle économique pour s'assurer de la rentabilité de prendre un nouveau client et ça permet d'étaler les prix et de cacher certains coûts au consommateur dérrière des offres marketing.
Un exemple, le prix du téléphone mobile ultra réduit lors d'un abonnement à un forfait est en fait compris dans le montant de l'abonnement et réparti sur chaque mensualité, arrivé à la fin de la durée minimale de son abonnement le client à payé le plein tarif de son téléphone mais il ne le sait pas (et si il ne résilie pas son abonnement, il continue de payer des mensualités pour un téléphone au delà du plein tarif)




> Autre question, quid du droit à la copie privé, il disparait complètement ? Télécharger une oeuvre que l'on possede est condamnable ? (exemple : cd protégé que l'auto radio n'arrive pas à la lire et qu'on est obligé de télécharger pour le regraver dans un format lisible ...)


Ça fait longtemps que le droit à la copie privée à disparu, d'abord la notion de droit à été remplacée par une notion d'exception, et puis la justice a récemment tranché: c'est DTC la copie privée sauf quelques rares exceptions. 

Tant que l'argent de la taxe de la commission de la copie privée rentre (une taxe sur tous les supports en fonction de leur capacité), il n'y a pas de raison de changer quoique ce soit, mais c'est un autre sujet que je résumerais ainsi:
_Le gouvernement fait du recel de contrefaçon depuis des années en taxant les usages assimilés au piratage et le piratage via la commission de la copie privée et tout ce qui tourne autour de cette taxe est maintenue dans une opacité quasi-totale pour ne pas que ça se sache._

Quelques liens d'articles sur numerama concernant les derniers remous en rapport à cette taxe:
9723-La-taxe-pour-copie-privee-contestee-au-Conseil-d-Etat.html
10045-La-taxe-pour-copie-privee-de-la-France-a-l-Espagne.html
10229-Le-soldat-Besson-au-secours-de-la-taxe-pour-copie-privee.html
10245-La-taxe-pour-copie-privee-annulee-par-le-Conseil-d-Etat.html
10253-Taxe-copie-privee-les-ayants-droit-confirment-leur-entetement.html
10563-Copie-privee-le-gouvernement-admet-la-fuite-des-capitaux.html
10765-Copie-privee-les-industriels-de-retour-a-couteaux-tires-a-la-Commission.html

----------


## flbl

> Dans ce cas dans quelle mesure l'internaute dispose-t-il d'un droit de regard sur le stockage de ce genre de données ?


Le droit de regard c'est DTC! Il y a eu à une époque lointaine (en 1978) une loi "informatique et libertés" qui protégeait de ce genre de chose mais aujourd'hui en pratique on se retrouve avec une CNIL inutile  qui n'a pas les compétences, ni les moyens de remplir sa tâche et qui est présidée par un opposant au respect de la vie privée qui a un lourd passif à son actif (2004, 2005).

----------


## Paltorn

> ....


Des liens très intéressants, merci à toi  ::): 

Par contre cela conforte ce que je craignais concernant cette Commission, craintes qui ont vu le jour quand j'ai du remplir ma première déclaration CNIL pour un site Internet, mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce topic, je me disperse ^^

Histoire de recoller au sujet, posons le postulat qu'un décret de loi permette l'application de cette loi : n'est-ce pas dans le giron de la CNIL théoriquement de surveiller les surveillants, et d'encadrer toutes ces procédures ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Des liens très intéressants, merci à toi 
> 
> Par contre cela conforte ce que je craignais concernant cette Commission, craintes qui ont vu le jour quand j'ai du remplir ma première déclaration CNIL pour un site Internet, mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce topic, je me disperse ^^
> 
> Histoire de recoller au sujet, posons le postulat qu'un décret de loi permette l'application de cette loi : n'est-ce pas dans le giron de la CNIL théoriquement de surveiller les surveillants, et d'encadrer toutes ces procédures ?


La Cnil est un organisme crée par une loi et dont le périmètre d'action dépend d'une loi. Et ce que fait une loi, une autre peut le défaire. Donc si le projet de loi HADOPI est définitivement votée et que l'intervention de la CNIL n'est pas prévue, la CNIL n'aura a priori pas son mot à dire. Cependant, n'oublions pas que la CNIL s'est plaint justement du projet  de loi HADOPI (voir un des posts ci-dessus), ce qu'elle peut faire tant que le projet ne devient pas une loi définitive.

----------


## Bob ArdKor

Yop yop. juste pour signaler que c'est moi qui ai ninja le .info




> Envoyé par Nono
> 
> 
> J'en profite pour félicitater Grand Maitre B pour son article sur Hadopi, qui se paye le luxe de trôner en seconde place des liens de http://www.jaimelesartistes.info/
> 
> 
> Oui, j'avoue que ça me la coupe d'être au-dessus de Que choisir ou de la Quadrature du net


c'est que j'ai depuis longtemps un gros faible pour Canard PC  :B): 

et puis j'avais déjà lu l'article en version papier pendant les vacances - c'est bien le même qui est paru dans CPC ? - et bien mieux compris les enjeux, du coup (enfin il me semble)

Et donc a part ça, si vous avez des suggestions de liens pertinents z'et corrosifs pour la page que vous savez, je suis tout ouïe

++ les lapinous

----------


## Manu71

une question qui va certainement paraitre con...:
le téléchargement est déclaré illégal à partir du moment ou tu télécharges un truc avec copyright ou à partir du moment ou le détenteur de ce copyright porte plainte ?

En gros, tu te fais chopper pour avoir téléchargé des trucs sous copyright, mais en fin de compte, Pascal Nègre et ses artistes disent "oui, mais en fin de compte, on s'en fout, laissez-les tranquille ces pauvres gars, on a assez de pognon comme ça...".

Je pense surtout aux téléchargements autres que films, musiques et jeux..par exemple on a moins entendu parler de poursuites pour avoir téléchargé des séries télés ou des pdf de bédés..pourtant c'est tout aussi illégal (je crois qu'un gars s'était fait avoir avec plusieurs milliers de pdf de bédés, et que la condamnation avait été ridicule).

Je crois qu'il y a aussi une tolérance pour les anime asiatiques encore non distribués en France...
En résumé, est-ce que la loi peut-être plus royaliste que le roi? Style, le plaignant potentiel s'en tape que tu ais téléchargé son truc, mais tu es poursuivi quand même ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> une question qui va certainement paraitre con...:
> le téléchargement est déclaré illégal à partir du moment ou tu télécharges un truc avec copyright ou à partir du moment ou le détenteur de ce copyright porte plainte ?
> 
> En gros, tu te fais chopper pour avoir téléchargé des trucs sous copyright, mais en fin de compte, Pascal Nègre et ses artistes disent "oui, mais en fin de compte, on s'en fout, laissez-les tranquille ces pauvres gars, on a assez de pognon comme ça...".
> 
> Je pense surtout aux téléchargements autres que films, musiques et jeux..par exemple on a moins entendu parler de poursuites pour avoir téléchargé des séries télés ou des pdf de bédés..pourtant c'est tout aussi illégal (je crois qu'un gars s'était fait avoir avec plusieurs milliers de pdf de bédés, et que la condamnation avait été ridicule).
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a aussi une tolérance pour les anime asiatiques encore non distribués en France...
> En résumé, est-ce que la loi peut-être plus royaliste que le roi? Style, le plaignant potentiel s'en tape que tu ais téléchargé son truc, mais tu es poursuivi quand même ?


Ta question est loin d'être bête.

La réponse est dans les articles 331-20 et 331-22

  Art. L. 331-20. – Pour l'exercice, par la commission de protection des droits, de ses attributions, la Haute Autorité dispose d'agents publics assermentés habilités par le président de la Haute Autorité dans des conditions fixées par un décret en Conseil d'État.  Les membres de la commission de protection des droits et les agents mentionnés au premier alinéa reçoivent les saisines adressées à ladite commission dans les conditions prévues à l'article L. 331-22.  

Art. L. 331-22. – La commission de protection des droits agit sur saisine d'agents assermentés et agréés dans les conditions définies à l'article L. 331-2 qui sont désignés par :

– les organismes de défense professionnelle régulièrement constitués ;
– les sociétés de perception et de répartition des droits ; 
– le centre national de la cinématographie. 

La commission de protection des droits peut également agir sur la base d'informations qui lui sont transmises par le procureur de la République.   


Donc, concrètement, il faut que quelqu'un saisisse l'HADOPI pour qu'elle agisse, donc il faut que quelqu'un se plaigne.

Après, la réponse à ta question, si on la considère d'un point de vu général, est la suivante:


Tu commets toujours un acte illégal, même si la victime ne se plaint pas. Si tu cambrioles un vieux grenier et que tu voles des babioles dont personne ne se soucie, ça reste un vol.

----------


## Manu71

> Tu commets toujours un acte illégal, même si la victime ne se plaint pas. Si tu cambrioles un vieux grenier et que tu voles des babioles dont personne ne se soucie, ça reste un vol.


Toutafé...mais si tu te fais chopper et que le propriétaire du grenier dit qu'il en a rien à f..., la peine risque d'être moins lourde que si t'as piqué tous les meubles du salon....surtout parce que cela sera jugé par un humain (enfin, un juge...) qui est censé savoir "peser les patates"...
Mais bon, suis pas le roi de la métaphore non plus...
En gros, pour HADOPI, il n'y aura pas de sanction différente en fonction de la nature de ce que tu t'es fait chopper à télécharger....

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Toutafé...mais si tu te fais chopper et que le propriétaire du grenier dit qu'il en a rien à f..., la peine risque d'être moins lourde que si t'as piqué tous les meubles du salon....surtout parce que cela sera jugé par un humain (enfin, un juge...) qui est censé savoir "peser les patates"...
> Mais bon, suis pas le roi de la métaphore non plus...
> En gros, pour HADOPI, il n'y aura pas de sanction différente en fonction de la nature de ce que tu t'es fait chopper à télécharger....


Exact: 

_Art. L. 336-3. – La personne titulaire de l'accès à des services de communication au public en ligne a l'obligation de veiller à ce que cet accès ne fasse pas l'objet d'une utilisation à des fins de reproduction, de représentation, de mise à disposition ou de communication au public d'oeuvres ou d'objets protégés par un droit d'auteur ou par un droit voisin sans l'autorisation des titulaires des droits prévus aux livres Ier et II lorsqu'elle est requise.  Le fait, pour cette personne, de manquer à l'obligation définie au premier alinéa peut donner lieu à sanction, dans les conditions définies par l'article L. 331-25._ 

Donc, en l'état du projet de loi, les sanctions sont prononcées à l'encontre dune contrefaçon d'oeuvre de l'esprit, qu'elle soit un film de [k], le dernier AC/DC ou un cbr/cbz de Donjon ou de chroniques de la lune noire.

----------


## flbl

Dans la suite de la discussion sur l'absence de la présomption d'innocence dans la loi hadopi/olivennes/défécation et internet et pour ne pas polluer l'autre topic, je vous mets ici cet article:Présumés coupables : la faute à l’internet ?

Et pour ceux que ça intéresserqait un bouquin disponible en ligne sous creative commons (by-nc-nd): Internet et création

----------

